# Et vous, vous en pensez quoi du Rhinos-mac ?



## takamaka (14 Août 2007)

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas ce site et en particulier les nioubes, nos amis les switchers, voil&#224; Rhinos : un ami qui vous veut du bien...
Il est l'oeuvre d'un membre &#212; combien appr&#233;ci&#233; dans nos forums : MamaCass. :love:

Rhinos a m&#234;me droit aujourd'hui &#224; un article dans Cuk !!! 

Waouh la c&#233;l&#233;brit&#233;&#8230;


edit : avec tout ca, si je ne me fais pas pourrir par les modos&#8230;


----------



## malikoum (14 Août 2007)

Moi je trouve que ce site est tres bien fait surtout pour les news users comme moi.
J ai appris pleins de petits trucs que je ne connaissais pas.

J aime bien le graphisme aussi, simple et moderne.

C est du beau boulot Mamacass.

Je le conseille a tous les nouveaux switchers.

A+

En plus elle habite dans la meme ville que moi RENNES


----------



## flotow (14 Août 2007)

Douce voix feminine, m'entends tu...


 
sinon, c'est pas mal du tout 
y'a juste un truc qui m'a intrigué 'graver une image disque' et j'avais lu 'graver une image vide', alors, je me suis empressé de regarder... pour etre decu a la fin :rateau:


----------



## Pennes (14 Août 2007)

Moi, je suis fan du rhino :rateau:


----------



## leon1983 (14 Août 2007)

il est super ce site!! les tutos videos sont très clairs et de bonne qualité, bravo!


----------



## zacromatafalgar (14 Août 2007)

Oui, excellent site que je conseille également à tous les switchers.
Vous avez lu les commentaires sur Cuck.ch ?


----------



## naas (14 Août 2007)

Je ne pense que c'est exactement le site que je voulais faire il y 3 ans mais ... que je n'ai jamais fait. :sick:


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Août 2007)

Heu... si jamais, il ne sert pas qu'aux switchers... 

 

:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## thecrow (14 Août 2007)

Ce site est vraiment parfait pour apprendre tout ce qu'il faut sur le Mac... et peut même servir au public averti... 

Félicitation à Audrey alias MamaCass sur le Forum MacGé... vraiment une bonne initiative qui prend de l'ampleur et qui prend tout son temps libre


----------



## Xam1311 (14 Août 2007)

lut
très bonne initiative , le truc c'est que je l'ai déjà vu dans des magazines son site , en me disant tiens c'est sympa et la je découvre que c'est le bébé de Mamacass je dis bravo


----------



## guiguilap (14 Août 2007)

Vous retrouverez MamaCass &#224; l'Apple Expo, et moi pour lui faire de la pub, avec un joli tee-shirt Rhinos Mac


----------



## malikoum (14 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Vous nous retrouverez MamaCass et moi, à l'Apple Expo, avec un joli tee-shirt Rhinos Mac



Et ben je viendrai vous voir car j'y serai moi aussi.
Vous avez un stand ?


----------



## guiguilap (14 Août 2007)

Non, l'Apple Expo est r&#233;serv&#233; aux vendeurs


----------



## malikoum (14 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Non, l'Apple Expo est réservé aux vendeurs




C est pas grave 

Je viendrai vous voir quand meme, histoire de discuter un peu


----------



## takamaka (14 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Non, l'Apple Expo est réservé aux vendeurs


Pff


----------



## MamaCass (14 Août 2007)

Merci Takamaka, et merci pour ces impressions positives 

Je suis contente que Rhinos vous plaise :love:

C'est beaucoup de travail comme l'a indiqué thecrow  mais je suis ravie qu'il rencontre un succès auprès des utilisateurs.
Je ne m'y attendais pas. Et les retours des visiteurs sont positifs (mail, livre d'or).

Comme l'a indiqué guiguilap, je serais à l'apple expo le samedi 29 et je serais très contente de vous rencontrer. 

Malikoum n'hésite pas à m'interpeler  

Niveau emplacement je ne sais pas où je serais (là j'essaie de contacter le pommier pour qu'ils puissent me faire une petite place :rateau

Xam1311 : peux tu m'indiquer dans quels magazines tu as vu le Rhinos ? iCreate au mois de Juin en a parlé (sujet : conseils de maintenance) c'est peut être là que tu l'as vu ?

Un truc assez important pour l'avenir de Rhinos : avec l'aide de Gloup Gloup, nous sommes entrain de mettre Rhinos aux normes du web (handicapés, malvoyants) et je le gèrerais donc avec Plume CMS quand tout sera en place. J'en profite pour remercier Gloup Gloup. 

Logiquement le site ne changera pas, il sera toujours aussi simple  mais aux normes et ça c'est important.

N'hésitez pas à indiquer vos critiques, cela ne peut qu'améliorer les choses (constructives les critiques si possible)


----------



## MamaCass (14 Août 2007)

Je vous ai fait peur ou quoi ? :rose:


----------



## thecrow (14 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je vous ai fait peur ou quoi ? :rose:



Ben oui!! tu ne sais pas que tu fais peur à tout le monde sur le Forum


----------



## guiguilap (14 Août 2007)

D'ailleurs, nous, ses filleuils, avons souvent tr&#232;s peur  :love: :love:  Hein thecrow ?


----------



## MamaCass (14 Août 2007)

J'aurai pas d&#251; participer


----------



## takamaka (14 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je vous ai fait peur ou quoi ? :rose:


Ben, je suis sous le charme alors :rose:


----------



## guiguilap (14 Août 2007)

Moi elle me fait peur, elle parle tout le temps de di&#233;t&#233;tique :mouais:...


----------



## kisco (14 Août 2007)

> * 	Et vous, vous en pensez quoi du Rhinos?*


j'en pense beaucoup de bien, et je te souhaite bien du courage pour que le site reste à jour avec la sortie de notre cher Leopard


----------



## takamaka (14 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> elle parle tout le temps de di&#233;t&#233;tique :mouais:...


Pour ca, faut venir en Auvergne !  

Tous nos plats sont tr&#233;s light et c'est de la volvic qui sort du robinet alors&#8230;


----------



## guiguilap (14 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Pour ca, faut venir en Auvergne !
> 
> Tous nos plats sont tr&#233;s light et c'est de la volvic qui sort du robinet alors&#8230;


 
Tout &#224; l'heure je me suis pris un disco rouge par un mod&#233;rateur &#224; cause d'un de mes posts sur l'auvergne 

Sinon, oui, tr&#232;s light nos p&#226;t&#233;s aux pommes de terre


----------



## MamaCass (14 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Ben, je suis sous le charme alors&#8230; :rose:



:style: :style: :love:



guiguilap a dit:


> Moi elle me fait peur, elle parle tout le temps de di&#233;t&#233;tique :mouais:...



S&#251;rement parce que je devrais m'y mettre 



kisco a dit:


> j'en pense beaucoup de bien, et je te souhaite bien du courage pour que le site reste &#224; jour avec la sortie de notre cher Leopard



Voil&#224; un sujet qui me travaille depuis un bon moment.

Que faire ? 

Les nouveaux tutos sous L&#233;opard &#224; partir de sa sortie ? 

Moi je pense faire les tutos existants en double, sous L&#233;opard. Et ensuite les faire en double &#224; chaque fois. Parce que tout le monde n'aura pas L&#233;opard...

Puis cr&#233;er deux cat&#233;gories dans Rhinos : 
- Mac OS X Tiger (10.4)
- Mac OS X L&#233;opard (10.5)

Chaque cat&#233;gorie comprenant les m&#234;me sous-cat&#233;gories : D&#233;couvrir, Approfondir, Applications et R&#233;seaux.

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## takamaka (14 Août 2007)

Et sinon, pourquoi ce nom "Rhinos"?
Hormis la symbolique, y a-t-il une raison particuli&#232;re &#224; ce choix?


----------



## guiguilap (14 Août 2007)

Parfait, deux sections


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Moi je pense faire les tutos en double, sous Léopard et sous Tiger. Parce que tout le monde n'aura pas Léopard et créer deux catégories dans Rhinos :
> - Mac OS X Tiger (10.4)
> - Mac OS X Léopard (10.5)
> 
> ...



Que c'est la méthode idéale


----------



## MamaCass (14 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Et sinon, pourquoi ce nom "Rhinos"?
> Hormis la symbolique, y a-t-il une raison particulière à ce choix?



Déjà je voulais trouver une mascotte en rapport à un animal que j'aime bien, enfin qui est assez symbolique pour moi (robuste mais tendre :love 

Ensuite le nom de base était *RHIN-OS* (OS pour Operating System) mais je pensais que ça allait porter à confusion, et que ça serait trop compliqué, enfin j'ai préféré mettre RHINOS en entier. 





guiguilap a dit:


> Parfait
> 
> Sinon, c'est parce que c'est un animal qu'elle apprécie



 tu me laisses répondre ?


----------



## goonie (14 Août 2007)

Bonjour,
Rhinos, cest . Je le conseille dès que je peux 

Et je suis d'accord avec Gloup Gloup pour la solution de dédoublement.


----------



## MamaCass (14 Août 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Que c'est la méthode idéale



 

tu crois ? refaire tous les tutos ?


----------



## guiguilap (14 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> tu me laisses répondre ?


 
Oups :rose:  Désolé, c'est édité :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> tu crois ? refaire tous les tutos ?



Je ne sais pas, peut-être juste ceux où ça change complètement par rapport à Tiger. À discuter.


----------



## goonie (14 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> tu crois ? refaire tous les tutos ?


Malheureusement, je crois que tu seras bien obligée de le faire 
(Ne serait-ce que pour le nouveau finder)


----------



## takamaka (14 Août 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Que c'est la m&#233;thode id&#233;ale&#8230;


J'aime beaucoup l'interface. Le cheminement est facile.
L'info distil&#233;e est claire, compr&#233;hensible.
Ne manque qu'une interface pour les malvoyants, mais vous y travaillez donc&#8230;



goonie a dit:


> Malheureusement, je crois que tu seras bien oblig&#233;e de le faire
> (Ne serait-ce que pour le nouveau finder)


Effectivement, il para&#238;t difficile de faire autrement&#8230;


----------



## MamaCass (14 Août 2007)

Ok et bien ca me demandera un peu de temps &#224; refaire tout &#231;a mais je suis partante 

Sinon d'autres id&#233;es, commentaires ?


----------



## zacromatafalgar (14 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ok et bien ca me demandera un peu de temps à refaire tout ça mais je suis partante
> 
> Sinon d'autres idées, commentaires ?



Ben va falloir reprendre les raccourcis claviers si la pétition n'aboutit pas


----------



## MamaCass (14 Août 2007)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Ben va falloir reprendre les raccourcis claviers si la pétition n'aboutit pas



:rose: ouais c'est sûr.... ce côté là aussi de Rhinos va être développé car il y aura une page de raccourci par applications : finder, mail, safari, itunes etc... 

Va bien me falloir une année sabbatique pour faire tout ça


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup l'interface. Le cheminement est facile. L'info distil&#233;e est claire, compr&#233;hensible.
> Ne manque qu'une interface pour les malvoyants, mais vous y travaillez donc&#8230;



Il n'y aura pas une interface de navigation sp&#233;ciale pour malvoyants : si on suit les standards ce n'est pas n&#233;cessaire. Mais on va essayer d'ins&#233;rer les principes de bases de l'accessibilit&#233; comme les liens d'&#233;vitements, les tailles de caract&#232;res proportionnelles, etc. 

Et puis l'accessibilit&#233; ne se r&#233;sume pas seulement aux malvoyants et autres personnes souffrant d'un handicap mais par le fait que l'on puisse acc&#233;der au site en surfant aussi bien avec un navigateur texte comme lynx, qu'avec un navigateur pr&#233;historique comme netscape 4 sous mac os 9, son gsm, son pda&#8230; L'accessibilit&#233; facilite aussi le parcours et l'analyse du site par les robots des moteurs de recherche, et par l&#224; procure un meilleur r&#233;f&#233;rencement dans l'index. 

P.S. : un petit reportage pour comprendre comment surfent les aveugles et malvoyants.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> :rose: ouais c'est sûr.... ce côté là aussi de Rhinos va être développé car il y aura une page de raccourci par applications : finder, *mail, safari, itunes etc... *



:afraid:



MamaCass a dit:


> Va bien me falloir une année sabbatique pour faire tout ça



Ah oui, là tu ne vas pas manquer de boulot


----------



## takamaka (14 Août 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Il n'y aura pas une interface de navigation spéciale pour[]Et puis l'accessibilité ne se résume pas seulement aux malvoyants et autres personnes souffrant d'un handicap mais par le fait que l'on puisse accéder au site en surfant aussi bien avec un navigateur texte [] qu'avec un navigateur préhistorique comme netscape 4 sous mac os 9, son gsm, son pda


Ok. La problématique d'accessibilité des PMR sur site, je connais, mais elle est de nature différente 


gloup gloup a dit:


> P.S. : un petit reportage pour comprendre comment surfent les aveugles et malvoyants.


Vraiment bien ce portail, je ne connaissais pas.


----------



## Xam1311 (14 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Merci Takamaka, et merci pour ces impressions positives
> 
> Je suis contente que Rhinos vous plaise :love:
> 
> ...


coucou 
ici donc http://www.vvmac.com/sweet/sommaires/details.php?id_mag=32
il y un petit encart de 15 ou 20 lignes qui cite plusieurs sites qui s'ouvre sur le mac et le tien est en bonne place avec affichage du logo et commentaires sympatoches


----------



## NightWalker (14 Août 2007)

Il existe bien un groupe de travail qui s'appelle AccessiWeb qui essaye d'établir des critères pour rendre accessible un site aux mal-voyants. Les documents sont accessibles ici


----------



## stefdefrejus (14 Août 2007)

Si &#231;a continue sur cette lanc&#233;e Rhinos va se faire acheter par Apple. ls vont remplacer l'aide pas ses tutos 

Sinon c'est super Audrey... j'apprends encore des trucs gr&#226;ce &#224; toi et ton site. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Août 2007)

Coucou Mamacass 
 jamais vue , c'est une nouvelle?  
Ton site me décoit énormement ! Je m'attendais à voir _ le bout de grain de du bourg _ en tenue explorateur repassée  (taille 44)..  

Concernant le futur
Vu que 
-ton site commence à prendre une  très belle envolée ( méritée)
-il est  recommandé aux switcheurs et autres ( et le sera de plus en plus , le buzz fonctionne) 
-  les acheteurs à partir de l'automne auront Léopard

 la section Léopard  complete et autonome...  ben tu n'y échappes pas.

Et comme tous les tigrés ne passeront pas dans l'immédiat à Léopard ,  la section Tigre faut la garder.

Bon courage


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2007)

Le seule reproche que je puisses faire &#224; ce site, c'est l'abominable voix de camionneur de MamaCass.  

J'aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; une voix style Marylin (_avec ses jambes ses chevilles fines, avec sa croupe et sa poitrine, la rondeur parfaite de ses narines..._ :love, et le poupoupidou habituel.

L&#224;, on dirait D&#233;d&#233; qui vient d&#233;charger sa cargaison de tomates. 


  



Non, s&#233;rieusement, c'est une excellente id&#233;e d'avoir fait ce site, qui est tr&#232;s *utile*. 

Ce que je crains &#224; moyen terme, ce que m&#234;me en vous y mettant &#224; deux, vous n'arriviez plus &#224; suivre. Cr&#233;er de nouvelles rubriques tout en mettant les autres &#224; jour, arriv&#233; &#224; un certain point, cela finit par faire beaucoup de boulot...


----------



## samoussa (15 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Moi je pense faire les tutos existants en double, sous L&#233;opard. Et ensuite les faire en double &#224; chaque fois. Parce que tout le monde n'aura pas L&#233;opard...
> 
> Puis cr&#233;er deux cat&#233;gories dans Rhinos :
> - Mac OS X Tiger (10.4)
> ...



c'est le mieux &#224; mon avis. Au debut de mac osx les sites de tutos faisaient comme &#231;a, avec un choix d'orientation clairde le d&#233;but.

ps : je crois que tu les a intimid&#233;s, c'est l'effet "apparition divine" 

Bravo pour le site au fait mais je crois l'avoir d&#233;j&#224; dit.


----------



## brendan3 (15 Août 2007)

Depuis que j'ai découvert le "site du Rhino", je le consulte chaque matin, juste après le petit dèj' (pour me prouver que je ne suis pas encore complètement "addict" à la Pomme...), avant Météo-France (c'est dire: à Lorient!) et la douche!!!... toujours en espèrant la parution d'un nouveau tutoriel à me mettre sous le clavier, moi, pauvre petit débutant (on doit dire "switcher"... en français?) qui ne connaît encore pas trop mon MAC!
Merci, encore merci et toujours merci: c'est merveilleux d'avoir une "mamma" aussi douce et attentionnée!
Mille fois bon courage pour la suite!


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2007)

Autant regarder la m&#233;t&#233;o de Lorient sous la douche, c'est plus en phase.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Le seule reproche que je puisses faire &#224; ce site, c'est l'abominable voix de camionneur de MamaCass.
> 
> J'aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; une voix style Marylin (_avec ses jambes ses chevilles fines, avec sa croupe et sa poitrine, la rondeur parfaite de ses narines..._ :love, et le poupoupidou habituel.


Mamacass j'ai la solution !

Pour ne l&#233;ser personne ( les pro et anti voix de cammionneur) ET faire fantasmer Divoli et d'autres..

tu mets une voix &#224; la Marylin 
( Marylin MANSON)


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2007)




----------



## Xam1311 (15 Août 2007)

lut
c'est Mamacass ? 
si oui je viens avec mon reflex à l'apple expo :love:


----------



## nicogala (15 Août 2007)

Tss tss... messieurs... ne nous abaissons pas &#224; ces vilit&#233;s je vous prie 

(&#231;a y est, suffit que le moustachu rayban&#233; s'immisce pour &#231;a d&#233;vie... )


----------



## MamaCass (15 Août 2007)

Mais que se passe t-il ici ? :affraid: :affraid:

Bon pour ne pas vous mentir, je suis tr&#232;s tr&#232;s loin de ressembler &#224; Marylin :rose: :rose:
Vous allez &#234;tre d&#233;&#231;us 

Sinon, j'ai une question assez important &#224; vous poser :
Hier soir j'ai &#233;t&#233; contact&#233; par mail par un Apple Center qui souhaiterait mettre les tutos vid&#233;os sur les mac de tous leurs clients avant de les livrer et souhaiterait &#233;galement fournir les PDF sur papier &#224; leurs clients...

Je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire, je suis tr&#232;s flatt&#233;e mais bon...

Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## guiguilap (15 Août 2007)

Dis leur oui, moyennant une participation financi&#232;re et la mention de Rhinos Mac


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2007)

Pour une fois, je suis d'accord avec guiguilap (et finalement ne pas se limiter à un seul Apple Center).


----------



## guiguilap (15 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Pour une fois, je suis d'accord avec guiguilap (et finalement ne pas se limiter à un seul Apple Center).



Les grands esprits se rencontrent   :rateau:


----------



## MamaCass (15 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Dis leur oui, moyennant une participation financière et la mention de Rhinos Mac



De toute façon, il faut que j'insère un intro avec le logo dans les vidéos, obligé parce que je trouve mes tutos à droite à gauche sur le net et j'aime pas ça...  



divoli a dit:


> Pour une fois, je suis d'accord avec guiguilap (et finalement ne pas se limiter à un seul Apple Center).



Ok mais quelle participation financière j'en ai aucune idée :rose: ???
Il ne faudra pas que Rhinos ait un statut ? (entrerpise, assoc...)


----------



## guiguilap (15 Août 2007)

Fais une association, demande leur 5 &#8364; par machine


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ok mais quelle participation financière j'en ai aucune idée :rose: ???
> Il ne faudra pas que Rhinos ait un statut ? (entrerpise, assoc...)



Effectivement, c'est une bonne question, surtout s'il y a un aspect financier derrière.

Désolé, je ne suis pas compétent pour répondre.


----------



## MamaCass (15 Août 2007)

Je cherche un forum ou quelqu'un qui pourrait me conseiller, il faut que prot&#232;ge Rhinoset son contenu.

Et je ne peux pas r&#233;clamer 5 euros par machine, c'est pas l&#233;gal tout &#231;a...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2007)

Si tu acceptes, pour la participation financière je ne sais pas trop (du point de vue légal) mais au moins livrer sur le disque un fichier lisezmoi.rtf avec source (site), remerciements et invitation aux dons.


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2007)

Mettre des copyright d'une part, mais s'interroger aussi d'un point de vue fiscal...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je cherche un forum ou quelqu'un qui pourrait me conseiller, il faut que prot&#232;ge Rhinoset son contenu.



Pour &#231;a tu les creative commons, les contrats sont adapt&#233;s au pays. Si tu prends ce genre de licences, il faut l'indiquer sur ton site. 

Edit : et l'id&#233;al est aussi de l'indiquer dans les vid&#233;os.


----------



## NightWalker (15 Août 2007)

Fais attention aussi aux droits d'exclusivit&#233;... la compatibilit&#233; entre participation financi&#232;re et don ou m&#234;me ton autonomie... bref

Tu ne peux pas te renseigner &#224; la chambre du commerce ou un organisme dans le genre ?


----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2007)

assoc 1901 &#224; but non lucratif
tu d&#233;poses les marques &#224; l'INPI (t'as un an pour les &#233;tendre g&#233;ographiquement)  au nom de l'assoc
Ou mieux &#224; ton nom et tu fais un contrat de licence &#224; l'association charg&#233;e de la promotion

Les "revenus" de l'assoc pouvant servir au financement du mat&#233;riel
Voire &#224; payer un salari&#233; qui s'occuperait du site...

Pas imposable. Pas de comptes &#224; d&#233;poser (enfin en principe faut le faire mais personne ne le fait)

Mais en cas d'abus (utilisation des tutos, du logo...), tu as une vraie structure juridiquement reconnue pour faire valoir tes droits


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> assoc 1901 &#224; but non lucratif
> tu d&#233;poses les marques &#224; l'INPI (t'as un an pour les &#233;tendre g&#233;ographiquement)  au nom de l'assoc
> Ou mieux &#224; ton nom et tu fais un contrat de licence &#224; l'association charg&#233;e de la promotion
> 
> ...



En g&#233;n&#233;ral les creative commons suffisent pour prot&#233;ger un contenu.  Ou le simple fait de mettre &#169;machin. Maintenant s'il y des contrats, etc&#8230;


----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> En général les creative commons suffisent pour protéger un contenu.



il y a le droit et la pratique du droit (c'est le deuxième qui est primordial)
Une association a plus de poids qu'un particulier quelque soit la juridiction civile, commerciale ou pénale


----------



## MamaCass (15 Août 2007)

Merci pour les infos, je vais prendre rendez vous &#224; la CCI, je pense que c'est le meiux &#224; faire. Le but est de prot&#233;ger mes r&#233;alisations avant tout.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Hier soir j'ai &#233;t&#233; contact&#233; par mail par un Apple Center qui souhaiterait mettre les tutos vid&#233;os sur les mac de tous leurs clients avant de les livrer et souhaiterait &#233;galement fournir les PDF sur papier &#224; leurs clients...
> 
> Je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire, je suis tr&#232;s flatt&#233;e mais bon...
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi ?


culott&#233;s les mecs
Est ce que tu r&#233;alises les implications ?

voil&#224; ce qui a d&#251; se passer
1- ils r&#233;p&#232;rent ton site  ( via forums articles visites peu importe )
2- i ils se disent _" si on prenait ces vid&#233;os afin d'avoir, nous tel Apple center, un plus produit par rapport aux autres"_?
3- ils te contactent

Et ils se disent...bonne affaire et sans doute pas ch&#232;re , pas ch&#232;re du tout
Rien &#224; faire , juste un merci et  l&#226;cher un peu de fric.
 ils se doutent un peu de l'esprit du site et du cr&#233;ateur ( le &#169; sur le site est si discret , limite amateur &#224; protection minimaliste)

conseil
Gaffe car si c'est certes flatteur, c'est avant tout  , tel qu'on le comprend,  ton travail par toi (vous)  sur ton site, et mis en ligne  pour rendre service aux autres au sens large.
Ce n'est pas du tout une prestation de services ( fabrication de vid&#233;os) pour  le b&#233;n&#233;fice d'une entreprise

Sii tu dis oui ( pour moi ca va pas du tout de soi) 
Tu devras faire gaffe au contrat propos&#233;  et bien cadrer leurs limites d'utilisations et bien faire attention &#224; ne pas te retrouver "orpheline" de ta cr&#233;ation et de ses utilisations.

En bref tu passerais de site rendant service &#224; outil de promo commercial priv&#233;
( les 2 sont combinables mais pas facile)


----------



## takamaka (15 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> De toute fa&#231;on, il faut que j'ins&#232;re un intro avec le logo dans les vid&#233;os, oblig&#233; parce que je trouve mes tutos &#224; droite &#224; gauche sur le net et j'aime pas &#231;a...


Ca se comprend, la valeur ajout&#233;e de ton site, ce sont les tutos.
D&#233;s lors que tu es sollicit&#233;e par une entit&#233; commerciale (ici un Apple Center et puis d'autre peut-&#234;tre en tout cas je te le souhaite  ) il n'y pas lieu de brader son travail.  
Et dans la mesure ou "Toute contribution m&#233;rite r&#233;tribution", ta contribution &#224; la vente de la machine finale du produit; il est de bon ton de moyenner une participation financi&#232;re. Sur ce point, je suis en accord avec l'ami Divoli et guiguilap.



MamaCass a dit:


> Ok mais quelle participation financi&#232;re j'en ai aucune id&#233;e :rose: ???
> Il ne faudra pas que Rhinos ait un statut ? (entrerpise, assoc...)


Au titre de la r&#233;mun&#233;ration &#224; laquelle tu peux pr&#233;tendre, je demanderais en tant qu'auteur de b&#233;n&#233;ficier d'une participation proportionnelle aux recettes provenant de la ventes ou de l'exploitation de l'oeuvre. Tant de machines livr&#233;es = "x"&#8364;
Mais cela suppose qu'il soit &#233;tabli entre vous une relation de confiance, car tu n'auras pas  la main pour v&#233;rifier l'&#233;tat des ventes du magasin.

Pour l'heure, je pense que l'urgence c'est de songer &#224; prot&#233;ger tes oeuvres si cela n'a pas d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; fait. Le d&#233;p&#244;t d'une enveloppe soleau (15&#8364; je crois) serait de nature &#224; faciliter la preuve de la paternit&#233; et de la date de la cr&#233;ation de ton &#339;uvre. Enfin, le d&#233;p&#244;t de la marque me para&#238;t incontournable ainsi que la protection des mod&#232;les et des dessins. Formulaire en ligne.

La constitution d'un entit&#233; juridique ne me semble pas &#234;tre &#224; l'ordre du jour. Dans le cas contraire, travailles bien sur l'objet de la future structure et du temps que tu vas pouvoir r&#233;ellement lui consacrer.


----------



## MamaCass (15 Août 2007)

Merci pascalformac,

Il y a quelques mois, un apple center parisien, m'a demand&#233; l'autorisation de diffuser mes vid&#233;os lors de leurs cours (qu'ils font forc&#233;ment payer aux gens) contre une publicit&#233; appuy&#233;e pour mon site, j'ai dit oui parce que j'&#233;tais tr&#232;s contente, je n'ai jamais plus eu de nouvelles. Pas un merci, ni rien..Tr&#232;s d&#233;&#231;ue.

Donc cette fois &#231;i et comme l&#224; ce n'est pas que de la diffusion je ne veux pas me faire avoir....

@Takamaka : je suis d'accord avec toi mais est-ce l&#233;gal de faire payer x euros par machine, si je n'ai pas de statut ? C'est ca qui me pose probl&#232;me...

Bon faut que je me dep&#234;che &#224; stabiliser et l&#233;galiser tout &#231;a.


----------



## thecrow (15 Août 2007)

Pour faire un résumé, je pense que les deux messages au-dessus du mien (Pascalformac et Tamaka) ont parfaitement raisons.

Tu ne peux donner tes fichiers comme ça que ce soit un Apple center ou autres. Tu as bosser beaucoup d'heures sur ce projet et il t'appartient. Tu aides, énormément de personnes avec ton site et il est clair que tu DOIS protéger ton contenu.

Pour ce qui est de l'Apple center qui t'a contacté pour avoir les "sources", pour eux c'est ce qu'ils désirent le plus. Moins de boulot en dépensant pas bcp d'euros...
Mais tout travail mérite salaire, que tu le veuilles ou non et je sais que ce n'était pas l'idée de base, mais les tutos sont tellement bien fait que les "PRO" peuvent l'utiliser à des fins commerciales pour vendre plus de machine ou carrément pour donner des cours "à ta place".

Je pense que l'idée de "tamaka" serait idéal, mais vérifie bien le contrat et les conditions générales. Nombre de machine ou de DVD d'instruction "Rhinos" = euros... c'est une bonne solution, à toi de voir comment tu veux évoluer avec Rhinos car vu l'ampleur qu'il prend tu pourras bientôt changer de métier et travailler uniquement sur Rhinos.


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Merci pascalformac,
> 
> Il y a quelques mois, un apple center parisien, m'a demandé l'autorisation de diffuser mes vidéos lors de leurs cours (qu'ils font forcément payer aux gens) contre une publicité appuyée pour mon site



:mouais:

Quelle publicité "appuyée"? La principale publicité, ce sont les simples particuliers qui te la font, par le bouche à oreille, par leur blog et leur site, sans aucune contrepartie.

Sur internet, tout finit par se savoir.

Je crois que Pascalformac a parfaitement raison. Il y a une énorme différence entre l'état d'esprit dans laquelle tu as réalisé ton site, et celui de certains qui se placent dans une logique commerciale.

Je peux difficilement te conseiller, mais en tout cas pense bien à protéger ton site en premier lieu.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> la valeur ajout&#233;e de ton site, ce sont les tutos.
> D&#233;s lors que tu es sollicit&#233;e par une entit&#233; commerciale..../.... il est de bon ton de moyenner une participation financi&#232;re


Absolument



> Au titre de la r&#233;mun&#233;ration &#224; laquelle tu peux pr&#233;tendre, je demanderais en tant qu'auteur de b&#233;n&#233;ficier d'une participation proportionnelle aux recettes provenant de la ventes ou de l'exploitation de l'oeuvre. Tant de machines livr&#233;es = "x"&#8364;


il n' y a pas que ce statut d'auteur
cela peut fort bien etre " une prestation de service" ( avec en g&#233;neral  des droits plus forts cot&#233; client que prestataire quant &#224; la diffusion)



> Mais cela suppose qu'il soit &#233;tabli entre vous une relation de confiance, car tu n'auras pas  la main pour v&#233;rifier l'&#233;tat des ventes du magasin


.
Et oui , et c'est pas &#233;vident.

Attention , je ne dis pas que cette id&#233;e de ce contact  est n&#233;faste , loin de l&#224;.
il est probable que ce contact ne pense pas  &#224; t'entuber (  il consid&#232;re juste  une id&#233;e afin de promouvoir sa boite)

Mais comme tu changerais de braquet ( voir plus haut)
bien r&#233;fl&#233;chir et &#234;tre bien pr&#233;par&#233;e

Et n'oublies un d&#233;tail 
C'est le premier qui a eu cette id&#233;e , et peut etre pas le dernier...
T'es pas oblig&#233;e de dire oui au premier qui t'appelle.


----------



## takamaka (15 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Il ne faudra pas que Rhinos ait un statut ? (entrerpise, assoc...)


Association loi 1901 demeure pour moi un statut batard mais faute de mieux et pour des raisons de co&#251;t (d&#233;lai, investissement&#8230, c'est encore la solution la moins pire.
L'expos&#233; de vleroy est assez clair  m&#234;me si la nature de la d&#233;fense de l'entit&#233; est fonction des moyens dont elle dispose.
Mais encore une fois, la priorit&#233; c'est la protection de l'oeuvre. Pour l'INPI, les diff&#233;rents formulaires sont &#233;galement disponibles. Il est possible de commander l'enveloppe Soleau en ligne. 
Dans un second temps, tu t'occuperas du montage juridique de l'entit&#233;.



MamaCass a dit:


> Il y a quelques mois, un apple center parisien, m'a demand&#233; l'autorisation de diffuser mes vid&#233;os lors de leurs cours [&#8230;] je n'ai jamais plus eu de nouvelles. Pas un merci, ni rien..Tr&#232;s d&#233;&#231;ue.


Et les contrats ca sert &#224; quoi?



MamaCass a dit:


> @Takamaka : je suis d'accord avec toi mais est-ce l&#233;gal de faire payer x euros par machine, si je n'ai pas de statut ? C'est ca qui me pose probl&#232;me...


Si tu ne souhaites pas "travailler plus pour gagner plus" et payer plus d'imp&#244;ts, alors vive l'assoc ! Maintenant, si tu souhaites tirer profit de cette nouvelle activit&#233;&#8230;  (exploitation de tes droits) alors&#8230;


----------



## MamaCass (15 Août 2007)

Il y a un centre INPI &#224; Rennes, je vais aller les voir tr&#232;s tr&#232;s rapidement 

Mais comme le dit thecrow, si je pouvais gagner ma vie avec Rhinos, ca me plairait vraiment... c'est pour cela que le statut d'association ne me convient pas trop...c'est tr&#232;s flou pour moi tout &#231;a...

Je vais aller &#224; l'INPI et &#224; la CCI mais d'abord prot&#233;ger mes r&#233;alisations.


----------



## takamaka (15 Août 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> *à toi de voir comment tu veux évoluer avec Rhinos* car vu l'ampleur qu'il prend tu pourras bientôt changer de métier et travailler uniquement sur Rhinos.


Telle est la question


----------



## pascalformac (15 Août 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> voir comment tu veux évoluer avec Rhinos car vu l'ampleur qu'il prend tu pourras bientôt changer de métier et travailler uniquement sur Rhinos.





takamaka a dit:


> Telle est la question


Centralissime
c'est plus le monde """"sympa"" d'entraide bénevole mais  du business.

Faut y rentrer armé ou pas du tout

( mamacass ton histoire es centre parisien devrait te servir de lecon, d'ailleurs  étonnant que tu aies dit oui comme ca...)


----------



## takamaka (15 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Il y a un centre INPI &#224; Rennes, je vais aller les voir tr&#232;s tr&#232;s rapidement


Commences d&#233;j&#224; par le web, tu gagneras du temps. Beaucoup.  


MamaCass a dit:


> Mais comme le dit thecrow, si je pouvais gagner ma vie avec Rhinos, ca me plairait vraiment...


C'est ce que je sous-entendait plus haut&#8230; mais je ne suis pas le seul.
mais Big Up &#224; thecrow et pascalformac 


MamaCass a dit:


> c'est pour cela que le statut d'association ne me convient pas trop...c'est tr&#232;s flou pour moi tout &#231;a...


On apprend vite 


MamaCass a dit:


> Je vais aller &#224; l'INPI et &#224; la CCI mais d'abord prot&#233;ger mes r&#233;alisations.


 

edit: Pour info, d'apr&#232;s l'INPI, 32 marques ont la racine Rhinos (toutes classes confondues). 
Sur les 2 derni&#232;res ann&#233;es, 9 marques ont &#233;t&#233; d&#233;pos&#233;es dont 3 fran&#231;aises, 4 communautaires et 2 internationales.
Bonne visite &#224; l'INPI!


----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2007)

deux d&#233;tails:

-l'enveloppe soleau n'a d'utilit&#233; que pour un einvention ou une oeuvre qui est rest&#233;e confidentielle". Toi tout est dans le public. C'est l&#224; que cela coince, ce d'autant que tu as tous les moyens de prouver l'origine et l'ant&#233;riorit&#233;.
En revanche, le d&#233;p&#244;t d'une marque avec le logo    

- le statut d'assoc: le flou selon certain.... oui mais il te permet de d&#233;marrer, et le flou, cela peut &#234;tre arrangeant (si, si) plut&#244;t que de constituer une EURL, et au cas o&#249; tu te plantes, tu vois les actifs incorporels (tes marques, tes id&#233;es) partir chez un mandataire judiciaire... Avant d'en vivre, laisse vivre et ramasse si cela est possible

Edit 1: l'assoc peut changer de statut ult&#233;rieurement. Donc l'un n'emp&#234;che pas l'autre


Edit 2: les associations, c'est &#224; la pr&#233;fecture pour les renseignements


----------



## David_b (15 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> deux détails:
> 
> -l'enveloppe soleau n'a d'utilité que pour un einvention ou une oeuvre qui est restée confidentielle". Toi tout est dans le public. C'est là que cela coince, ce d'autant que tu as tous les moyens de prouver l'origine et l'antériorité.
> En revanche, le dépôt d'une marque avec le logo
> ...


+1
et
+1


----------



## takamaka (15 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> deux d&#233;tails:
> 
> -l'enveloppe soleau n'a d'utilit&#233; que pour un einvention ou une oeuvre qui est rest&#233;e confidentielle". Toi tout est dans le public. C'est l&#224; que cela coince, ce d'autant que tu as tous les moyens de prouver l'origine et l'ant&#233;riorit&#233;.
> En revanche, le d&#233;p&#244;t d'une marque avec le logo


C'est vrai qu'a l'origine, "la" SOLEAU a &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;&#233; dans l'int&#233;r&#234;t des cr&#233;ations ornementales, mais son utilisation est aujourd'hui beaucoup plus &#233;largie&#8230; et nombreux sont ceux qui prot&#233;gent ainsi leurs id&#233;es ou cr&#233;ations.
Dans le cas pr&#233;sent, MamaCass devra faire la preuve qu'elle est l'auteur de Rhinos, car la "Soleau permet &#224; un cr&#233;ateur de faire valoir ses droits d'auteur sur la cr&#233;ation en cause en ce qu'elle fournit une* date certaine* de cr&#233;ation".

Donc m&#234;me si la l&#233;gislation pr&#233;voit que le droit d'auteur nait &#224; compter de la date de cr&#233;ation, c'est &#224; l'auteur de rapporter *la preuve de la date* &#224; laquelle le dessin ou mod&#232;le a &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;&#233;. Donc tr&#232;s concr&#234;tement, rien ne m'emp&#234;che de d&#233;poser une soleau et de m'approprier cette cr&#233;ation m&#234;me si elle a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;voil&#233; en public. Je d&#233;pose l'id&#233;e du nom et du logo, sa classe d'utilisation, etc., et j'obtiens une preuve de d&#233;p&#244;t *dat&#233;e*.


----------



## thecrow (15 Août 2007)

Tout ça rend "Rhinos" très complexe à MamaCass, elle qui voulait simplement aider les autres.

Le problème avec ça c'est que tu ne peux quasi pas faire ou très difficilement du "commerce" et aussi que ce n'était pas la base de ton projet.

Comme je l'ai dit, tu dois étudier la question sous tous les angles possibles. 
- Comment veux-tu évoluer?
- Que comptes-tu faire pour le centre qui t'a contacté?
- Pourrais-tu envisager de travailler en tant que partenaire avec des apple center?
- Conception d'un DVD qui serait uniquement dédier au centre Apple ou à ceux qui veulent le commander....

Beaucoup de chose possible, mais la question principale reste la même.


----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2007)

astuce moins contraignante que l'enveloppe soleau, envoyer à un avocat ou à un notaire le tout en recommandé, et qu'il conserve sans l'ouvrir. T'as pris date certaine et moins de formalisme. Si besoin l'ouverture se fera devant huissier. Et hop, juste un recommandé


----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> Tout ça rend "Rhinos" très complexe à MamaCass, elle qui voulait simplement aider les autres.
> 
> Le problème avec ça c'est que tu ne peux quasi pas faire ou très difficilement du "commerce" et aussi que ce n'était pas la base de ton projet.
> 
> ...



d'une autre manière mais dans la même longueur d'onde:
la structure juridique dépendra de ton projet, pas le contraire

En revanche, les protections de marque, logis, concepts, tutos peuvent être envisagés dès maintenant.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Août 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> Tout ça rend "Rhinos" très complexe à MamaCass, elle qui voulait simplement aider les autres.
> 
> Le problème avec ça c'est que tu ne peux quasi pas faire ou très difficilement du "commerce" et aussi que ce n'était pas la base de ton projet..



C'est ca le point central. Ce sont deux directions assez differentes, pas incompatibles mais differentes.
Il s'agira 
soit de choisir l'une ou l'autre
 soit , et c'est nettement plus délicat,  le moyen de faire coexister les deux sans que ni l'une ni l'autre  n'aient un impact négatif sur l'ensemble.


----------



## nicogala (15 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> De toute fa&#231;on, il faut que j'ins&#232;re un intro avec le logo dans les vid&#233;os


Et si tu utilisais simplement un fond d'&#233;cran avec ton logo ?
Pour pas trop d&#233;stabiliser les nouveaux tu pourrais simplement inclure le Rhino avec le texte(bien lisible) d&#233;tour&#233; (avec les transparences qui vont bien) coll&#233; par-dessus l'image de fond d'&#233;cran standard bleu...

Ou alors si tu pense que le logo centr&#233; sera masqu&#233; par les fen&#234;tres ouvertes pour les d&#233;mo, tu peux le mettre dans un coin (logo en bas &#224; droite et "www.rhinos-mac.fr" en bas &#224; gauche par ex) comme les logos des cha&#238;nes de t&#233;l&#233;, comme &#231;a on ne peut pas couper la sequence de temps ni rogner l'image pour s'en d&#233;barasser.
Il te faut &#233;viter la coupure de l'intro, c'est trop facile &#231;a...

Si t'as besoin d'id&#233;es n'h&#233;site pas, &#224; nous tous on te trouvera bien LE truc g&#233;nial


----------



## takamaka (15 Août 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Si t'as besoin d'idées n'hésite pas, à nous tous on te trouvera bien LE truc génial


Y'a que des gens bien ici


----------



## MamaCass (15 Août 2007)

Oui je vois &#231;a  merci pour tous ces conseils 

J'ai lu sur un site, que je pourrais m'envoyer un recommand&#233; (avec dvd contenant les tutos, logos et pdf) et ne pas l'ouvrir, cela suffira &#224; prot&#233;ger mes droits d'auteur.

Nicogala, tu as raison une introduction ca se coupe facilement. 
J'aurais d&#251; y penser d&#232;s le debut, mais mon but premier &#233;tait d'aider les nouveaux venus sur mac, je ne pensais pas que &#231;a prendrait de telles proportions.

Je vais quand m&#234;me aller &#224; l'INPI, au moins pour me renseigner.
J'ai toujours voulu et je veux toujours diffuser gratuitement les tutos, c'est le but premier du site.

L'id&#233;e d'un DVD est vraiment une bonne id&#233;e, pour les apple center ou autre personne qui souhaiterait avoir toutes les vid&#233;os regroup&#233;s sur un support.

Mais soyons r&#233;alistes, qui acheterait quelquechose que l'on trouve en libre acc&#232;s sur le net ?

Je vous tiens au courant tr&#232;s rapidment.

Merci encore &#224; tous.

N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre le cours initial du fil, &#224; savoir : que pensez vous de rhinos ?


----------



## stefdefrejus (15 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Mais soyons réalistes, qui acheterait quelquechose que l'on trouve en libre accès sur le net ?



Tous ceux qui n'ont pas encore le Net, où qui ne savent pas s'en servir, ou ceux qui ont une petite connexion RTC et qui n'ont pas le courage de télécharger les vidéos, tous ceux qui ne savent même pas que le site existe .... ça en fait du monde.

A mon avis, tu peux commencer par t'envoyer en recommandé un DVD avec tes tutos (vidéos et textes). Ca sera déjà une preuve de l'antériorité de ta création, quitte à faire un dépôt plus "officiel" d'ici quelques temps.

Stef


----------



## takamaka (28 Août 2007)

Bon ben alors, quoi de neuf? Ca avance? :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Bon ben alors, quoi de neuf? Ca avance? :hein:



À quel propos?


----------



## Ironfalcon (28 Août 2007)

NB : Rhinos c'est top, moi qui n'y connais rien au mac, je suis agréablement guidé dans ces tutos videos  (parcontre ca manque un peu de son ... mais là je suis exigent lol)


----------



## takamaka (28 Août 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> À quel propos?


Ben les recherches à l'INPI, etc, etc.


----------



## divoli (28 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Bon ben alors, quoi de neuf? Ca avance? :hein:



Va voir là, c'est nettement mieux.  

http://web.mac.com/jenm4e/debuter-sur-mac/Index.html


----------



## takamaka (28 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Va voir l&#224;, c'est nettement mieux.
> 
> http://web.mac.com/jenm4e/debuter-sur-mac/Index.html


C'est pas l'info qui manque&#8230; 
Et tout ca avec iWeb, faut &#234;tre motiv&#233;&#8230;


----------



## MamaCass (28 Août 2007)

Quoi de neuf ?

Alors plein de choses 

- Marque et logo vont &#234;tre d&#233;pos&#233; en fin de semaine : j'attends les fonds n&#233;cessaires

- Vid&#233;os et PDF prot&#233;g&#233;s &#224; la SCAM (ouf, ca c'est fait !)

- Projets futurs plut&#244;t positifs :love:

Je vous en parlerais le moment venu 

Le site "D&#233;buter sur Mac" existait bien avant le rhinos


----------



## takamaka (28 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Quoi de neuf ?
> 
> Alors plein de choses
> 
> ...


Que du positif alors!


----------



## MamaCass (28 Août 2007)

Oui 

Je travaille en portage salarial pour l'instant, et pour r&#233;pondre rapidement aux demandes actuelles.

Merci &#224; tous pour votre soutien 

J'ai h&#226;te d'avoir un peu de temps pour faire des tutos, plein d'id&#233;es en t&#234;te :love:


----------



## Gwen (28 Août 2007)

Et pourquoi ne pas n&#233;gocier une remise cons&#233;quente sur du mat&#233;riel Mac par exemple pour les Apples center?


----------



## MamaCass (28 Août 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Et pourquoi ne pas négocier une remise conséquente sur du matériel Mac par exemple pour les Apples center?



Ce n'est pas mon but, si j'ai besoin de matériel, je l'achèterais  et puis là avec mon macpro je suis tranquille


----------



## divoli (28 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ce n'est pas mon but



D'accord avec Gwen, et l'un n'empêche pas l'autre...


----------



## takamaka (28 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> D'accord avec Gwen, et l'un n'empêche pas l'autre...


C'est pas faux


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2007)

Ne vous inqui&#233;tez pas, elle sait tr&#232;s bien ce qu'elle fait. 






Je me suis permis MamaCass, pas taper :rose:


----------



## divoli (28 Août 2007)

Ah, elle est chaperonnée, MamaCass...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ah, elle est chaperonnée, MamaCass...



Alors là, pas du tout...


----------



## divoli (28 Août 2007)

Oui, en fait, MamaCass, c'est juste un prête-nom. En dessus, il y a toute une organisation...


----------



## takamaka (28 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> En dessus, il y a toute une organisation...


ca ressemble de plus en plus à une triade :afraid:


----------



## PawBroon (28 Août 2007)

Tu as aussi une organisation du type de celle de Don McAllister de ScreencastOnline dont tu pourrais t'inspirer.
C'est tutos sont très bons et assez protégés.

Félicitations pour ce beau site francophone en tout cas Audrey et bon courage.
Juste une petite remarque, n'oublie pas que ce que tu as commencé par plaisir pourrait aussi devenir une corvée si tu le fais pour des AS qui en font la demande.

La différence entre faire ce que tu veux à ton rythme et suivre les demandes de donneurs d'ordres à leur rythme est souvent fine.

Bon courage et congrats pour ton excellent site et le très sympathique logo.


----------



## thecrow (28 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> C'est pas faux



J'en avais parler et je suis d'accord aussi avec ça... Mais à voir comment le site et le reste vont évoluer...


----------



## MamaCass (28 Août 2007)

PawBroon a dit:


> Tu as aussi une organisation du type de celle de Don McAllister de ScreencastOnline dont tu pourrais t'inspirer.
> C'est tutos sont très bons et assez protégés.



Merci je vais aller voir ça 



PawBroon a dit:


> Félicitations pour ce beau site francophone en tout cas Audrey et bon courage.
> Juste une petite remarque, n'oublie pas que ce que tu as commencé par plaisir pourrait aussi devenir une corvée si tu le fais pour des AS qui en font la demande.



C'est vrai que là ça prend du temps, car j'ai un taf à 39h et je dois passer 10h par semaine sur rhinos, donc ça fait des bonnes semaines, là je vais à mon rythme, c'est clair, et je fais ce que je peux pour fournir le plus de tutos possibles, mais avec un job en plus, c'est un peu raide. M'enfin la passion me motive  

Bon en même temps j'ai des excuses pour pas aller au repas de tata le dimanche :love: 



PawBroon a dit:


> La différence entre faire ce que tu veux à ton rythme et suivre les demandes de donneurs d'ordres à leur rythme est souvent fine.



Tu dois avoir raison mais il faut essayer pour en être sûre 



PawBroon a dit:


> Bon courage et congrats pour ton excellent site et le très sympathique logo.



:love:


----------



## MamaCass (13 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

+ Pour info : partenariat avec le magazine "Avosmac"

Cliquez sur le bouton "Débutants"

http://www.magazine-avosmac.com/avosmacV4/

:love: Je suis vraiment contente car c'est LE magazine Mac par excellence pour moi, je l'achète depuis des années. Je suis pas peu fière 

D'ailleurs, un article + interview dans le numéro d'octobre (sous réserve mais je crois que c'est pour Octobre)

+ achat des AllDom pour protéger Rhinos   (merci du conseil gloup gloup)

+ Nouvelles rubriques ou developpement de certaines rubriques dans Rhinos-mac :

http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/extras.html
http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/articles_presse.html
http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/articles_web.html
http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/presse.html

+ Dépot Marque + Logo : ok
+ Dépôt à la Scam : ok

Voili voila, je continue mon p'tit bonhomme de chemin


----------



## Joffrey (13 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Encore un petite message supplementaire pour dire que j'apprécie le travail effectué sur le site Rhinos, je n'ai pas encore switché car je me renseigne avant tout, et ce site m'apporte déjà pas mal de réponses. 

Encore merci pour l'investissement!


----------



## MamaCass (13 Septembre 2007)

Merci Joffrey 

Je crois que j'effraie encore les autres macg&#233;ens


----------



## Gwen (13 Septembre 2007)

Bravo, belle id&#233;e et beau partenariat. Continu comme &#231;a.


----------



## divoli (13 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je crois que j'effraie encore les autres macgéens



T'inquiètes ! Il y a guiguilap et le petit Paulo qui viennent samedi pour les photos. 

Ils vont s'occuper de ta comm., tu vas voir, ça va déménager.


----------



## clochelune (13 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> :style: :style: :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



&#231;a c'est une id&#233;e ;-)
dans Mac OS X Facile il y avait Mac OS X et aussi Mac OS 9

l&#224;, avec Tiger et L&#233;opard, &#231;a permettra &#224; chacun le passage en douceur de l'un &#224; l'autre!
merci de ce bel investissement!

et super pour la mise en norme vers les personnes handicap&#233;es (heureusement &#231;a se fait de plus en plus... les personnes myopathes ont diverses aides &#233;galement...)
&#231;a fait du bien de savoir que quand on est une personne avec un handicap, une d&#233;ficience, on peut quand m&#234;me communiquer...
surtout au niveau des personnes sourdes ou muettes (ou les deux) qui se servent beaucoup de langage sms et sans doute du tchat, des mails, c'est vraiment une bonne chose


----------



## flotow (13 Septembre 2007)

Tu pourrais lancer RhinosARD?
 
Si guiguilap est la a l'AE, je viens pas au Pommier


----------



## MamaCass (13 Septembre 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Bravo, belle id&#233;e et beau partenariat. Continu comme &#231;a.



  



divoli a dit:


> T'inqui&#232;tes ! Il y a guiguilap et le petit Paulo qui viennent samedi pour les photos.
> 
> Ils vont s'occuper de ta comm., tu vas voir, &#231;a va d&#233;m&#233;nager.



J'imagine, oui 



clochelune a dit:


> &#231;a c'est une id&#233;e ;-)
> dans Mac OS X Facile il y avait Mac OS X et aussi Mac OS 9
> 
> l&#224;, avec Tiger et L&#233;opard, &#231;a permettra &#224; chacun le passage en douceur de l'un &#224; l'autre!
> ...



Oui c'est pour que tout le monde puisse venir sur Rhinos sans contrainte que l'on va faire &#231;a, enfin surtout gloup gloup parce que moi :rose: :love:  



Tucpasquic a dit:


> Tu pourrais lancer RhinosARD?
> 
> Si guiguilap est la a l'AE, je viens pas au Pommier



C'est quoi un ARD ?  

Si si on a tous rendez vous au Pommier :love:


----------



## divoli (13 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> C'est quoi un ARD ?



Avec un H, peut-être ? :mouais:


----------



## xao85 (13 Septembre 2007)

Pffff, moi je pourrai pas être a pommier je viens de changer de mac et j'ai plus un rond pour eller à l'apple expo! :rose:


----------



## flotow (13 Septembre 2007)

ARD<>AppleRemoteDesktop...
bref, un RhinosSupportWW (WW pour WorldWide)


----------



## divoli (13 Septembre 2007)

Ouf ! L'honneur est sauf...


----------



## MamaCass (13 Septembre 2007)

Tu m'&#233;tonnes


----------



## fred et sylvie (15 Septembre 2007)

En tous cas, BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tes efforts payent et tu n'as que ce que tu mérites 

Avosmac!  Incroyable!


----------



## MamaCass (15 Septembre 2007)

fred et sylvie a dit:


> En tous cas, BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Tes efforts payent et tu n'as que ce que tu mérites
> 
> Avosmac!  Incroyable!





Merci beaucoup 

D'ailleurs, j'ai écrit mon premier article aussi hier 

Il paraîtra dans le numéro de Novembre normalement  

Contente, je suis !


----------



## apenspel (15 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Contente, je suis !


Content pour toi.
Mais pas d'accord avec ta pétition : la touche Commande [&#8984;] est appelée ainsi depuis bien avant Mac OS X. Une spécialiste comme toi devrait admettre que ce sera bien plus simple d'unifier la dénomination. Finies les pommes, sauf une, dans le menu.


----------



## divoli (15 Septembre 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Content pour toi.
> Mais pas d'accord avec ta pétition : la touche Commande [&#8984;] est appelée ainsi depuis bien avant Mac OS X. Une spécialiste comme toi devrait admettre que ce sera bien plus simple d'unifier la dénomination. Finies les pommes, sauf une, dans le menu.



C'est le petit coté psychorigide de MamaCass. 

Mais bon, ce n'est pas grave, on l'aime bien quand même (MamaCass, pas son coté psychorigide).


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2007)

Dans le Menu Command tu veux dire ?


----------



## MamaCass (15 Septembre 2007)

D'accord, cette p&#233;tition &#233;tait peut &#234;tre exag&#233;r&#233;e  

C'&#233;tait sous le coup de l'&#233;motion... 

PS : D'ailleurs ca fait plusieurs heures que je bosse sur la page 'Raccourcis" pour mettre &#224; jour le clavier, vous voyez j'essaie de soigner ma psychorigidit&#233; 

Et puis je vais peut &#234;tre l'acheter ce clavier alors... l&#224; !!!!


----------



## El_Bobo (15 Septembre 2007)

PPerso je prépare mon switch avec les vidéos du rhinos... 

Très bien foutu comme site. En plus se faire guider par une voix féminine... :love:


----------



## xao85 (15 Septembre 2007)

El_Bobo a dit:


> PPerso je prépare mon switch avec les vidéos du rhinos...
> 
> Très bien foutu comme site. En plus se faire guider par une voix féminine... :love:



D'un coup on est plus attentif!


----------



## flotow (15 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> D'un coup on est plus attentif!



tsss  
retourne etudier xao


----------



## MamaCass (17 Septembre 2007)

On parlait du clavier hier, donc j'ai mis &#224; jour le site en proposant aux visiteurs de choisir leur clavier (avant ao&#251;t 2007 et apr&#232;s).

Donc il y a maintenant les 2 claviers avec sur le nouveau les touches fonctions d&#233;taill&#233;es.

Voil&#224; 

ps : http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/raccourcis.html


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> On parlait du clavier hier, donc j'ai mis à jour le site en proposant aux visiteurs de choisir leur clavier (avant août 2007 et après).
> 
> Donc il y a maintenant les 2 claviers avec sur le nouveau les touches fonctions détaillées.
> 
> ...




Tu peux m'envoyer les images?


----------



## MamaCass (17 Septembre 2007)

C'est fait


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> C'est fait



Merci m'dame.


----------



## clochelune (17 Septembre 2007)

Bravo pour A vos Macs!
Mais &#231;a ne m'&#233;tonne gu&#232;re!!

Et moi aussi, ce nouveau clavier me tente (mais je le prendrai quand j'ach&#232;terai le futur iMac, pas avant deux ans, je recule pour mieux exploiter mon MacBook &#224; qui je compte rajouter de la m&#233;moire (2 Go) et doubler son cerveau (disdque dur interne de 80 Go que je compte passer &#224; 160 Go)

d'ailleurs, des suggestions (mais je vais refaire une tour sur Rhinos)
donc bien expliquer aux nouveaux comment se passe le changement d'un OS &#224; un autre quand L&#233;opard sera l&#224; (que sauvegarder, si faire les mises &#224; jour directement ou avec archiv install etc!)

mais aussi par exemple comment se passe les changements de disque dur interne (euh chuis pas int&#233;ress&#233;e du tout l&#224, bref, des petits trucs comme &#231;a qui permettent d'optimiser son ordinateur et de bien faire les passage d'un f&#233;lin &#224; l'autre (car je n'ai encore jamais fait de mise &#224; jour majeure d'un OS &#224; l'autre... de mon ancien iMac sous Mac OS 8.5 je suis pass&#233;e &#224; Mac OS X Tiger en changeant d'ordinateur...)

je vais faire un tour histoire de voir les avanc&#233;es de Rhinos

edit bon, avec ton tuto "comment partionner un disque dur", je vois aussi que &#231;a peut &#234;tre une id&#233;e pour garder une partion Tiger et d&#233;dier l'autre partition &#224; L&#233;opard... (tout en sauvegardant auparavant mes donn&#233;es sous Tiger dans mon disque dur externe)


----------



## MamaCass (17 Septembre 2007)

J'ai pens&#233; &#224; faire une rubrique : changement de mat&#233;riel en vid&#233;o (vraie vid&#233;os) bon le truc c'est que j'ai pas assez de matos, style macbook, m'enfin on verra avec le temps.



Clochelune je t'envoie un MP, pour t'expliquer certaines choses, comme le fait que tu ne peux partitionner un disque contenant d&#233;j&#224; le syst&#232;me 

Merci pour ton avis et tes id&#233;es 

N'h&#233;sitez pas


----------



## ncocacola (17 Septembre 2007)

Si je puis oser donner mon avis sur ton site g&#233;nial, ca serait excellent d'avoir une version HTML du tuto en plus du PDF et du MOV.
Comme ca pas besoin d'ouvrir Acrobat Reader ou FoxIt sous PC.
On a directement le tuto sur une page.


----------



## clochelune (17 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> J'ai pensé à faire une rubrique : changement de matériel en vidéo (vraie vidéos) bon le truc c'est que j'ai pas assez de matos, style macbook, m'enfin on verra avec le temps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci et bien reçu ;-)
je te questionnerai par MP en temps voulu si nécessaire, ça sera peut-être mieux!

mais je devrai m'en sortir!

bravo à ton site!


----------



## MamaCass (18 Septembre 2007)

ncocacola a dit:


> Si je puis oser donner mon avis sur ton site génial, ca serait excellent d'avoir une version HTML du tuto en plus du PDF et du MOV.
> Comme ca pas besoin d'ouvrir Acrobat Reader ou FoxIt sous PC.
> On a directement le tuto sur une page.



Oui on me l'a déjà demandé, dans la nouvelle version du site, je le ferais 
Je fais des tests dans ce sens là actuellement


----------



## MamaCass (21 Septembre 2007)

Pour info pour l'Apple Expo :

Je serais 

- au Pommier le matin de 10h &#224; 12h 

- au Stand Education avec un bel iMac mis &#224; ma disposition de 14h &#224; 19h :love: 

(tr&#232;s bonne nouvelle re&#231;ue ce matin  )


----------



## fred et sylvie (21 Septembre 2007)

Mais quelle ascension dans l'univers Mac


----------



## MamaCass (26 Septembre 2007)

Je suis d&#233;sol&#233;e de vous demander &#231;a mais j'ai re&#231;u un email d'un g&#233;rant de soci&#233;t&#233; qui a d&#233;pos&#233; la marque "*Rhinos*" il y a bien longtemps et me demande de bien utiliser "*Rhinos-mac*" et non pas "*rhinos*" tout court. 

Ce que je comprends parfaitement  ayant moi m&#234;me d&#233;pos&#233; la marque "*rhinos-mac*" &#224; l'INPI.

Bien s&#251;r, loin de moi l'id&#233;e de lui porter pr&#233;judice. (&#231;a peut porter &#224; confusion pour ses clients)

Donc si on pouvait dire, dor&#233;navant, *rhinos-mac* en entier, &#231;a serait sympa 

Et si un modo pouvait changer le titre de la discussion aussi  en mettant "Et vous vous en pensez quoi de rhinos-mac ?"

Merci 

Et d&#233;sol&#233;e du d&#233;rangement


----------



## clochelune (26 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Pour info pour l'Apple Expo :
> 
> Je serais
> 
> ...



ah dommage que je ne puisse y aller (trop de monde, trop fatiguant)
bravo à toi en tout cas!


et on pensera à rhinos-mac alors!!


----------



## zacromatafalgar (26 Septembre 2007)

Est il possible de connaître le domaine d'activité de Rhinos ?


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2007)

google est ton ami  rhinos.fr


----------



## MamaCass (26 Septembre 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> ah dommage que je ne puisse y aller (trop de monde, trop fatiguant)
> bravo à toi en tout cas!
> 
> 
> et on pensera à rhinos-mac alors!!



Merci 



zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Est il possible de connaître le domaine d'activité de Rhinos ?



grilled par starmac, mais je suis pas sûre à 100% que ce sont eux, je re

edith : ouais c'est bien cette société


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2007)

Je n'interviens pas dans ce fil habituellement, mais je tiens &#224; te f&#233;liciter, Mamacass, tr&#232;s sinc&#232;rement pour l'excellent boulot que tu fais pour la communaut&#233;.

Je te souhaite de gagner encore en visibilit&#233; avec rhinos-mac et d'obtenir en pr&#234;t ou en don le mat&#233;riel dont tu as besoin. On ne sait jamais, les fournisseurs peuvent appr&#233;cier d'&#234;tre cit&#233;s sur un site agr&#233;able, clair et bien achaland&#233;.


----------



## zacromatafalgar (26 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> google est ton ami  rhinos.fr


J'ai bien cherché "Rhinos" dans google, mais il y a trop de résultats, ça va tout de suite mieux avec .fr en plus
Merci  




MamaCass a dit:


> grilled par starmac, mais je suis pas sûre à 100% que ce sont eux, je re
> 
> edith : ouais c'est bien cette société



C'est donc une agence de communication


----------



## MamaCass (26 Septembre 2007)

Merci starmac, ça me touche beaucoup ce que tu dis :rose: :rose: (avec ta bouche  - jok tête à claques )

Pour le matériel, on sait jamais en effet 

Déjà, avec le matériel que j'ai, j'ai beaucoup de tutoriels à réaliser  (une quizaine en préparation :love

Manque juste le temps, en ce moment, c'est speed avec l'apple expo et tout le reste.

Merci encore à vous tous !

J'espère vous voir Samedi 

ps : clochelune, on se verra, ne t'inquiètes pas 

ps2 : zacromatafalgar :


----------



## NightWalker (26 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je suis désolée de vous demander ça mais j'ai reçu un email d'un gérant de société qui a déposé la marque "*Rhinos*" il y a bien longtemps et me demande de bien utiliser "*Rhinos-mac*" et non pas "*rhinos*" tout court.
> 
> Ce que je comprends parfaitement  ayant moi même déposé la marque "*rhinos-mac*" à l'INPI.
> 
> ...



C'est fait...


----------



## clochelune (26 Septembre 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> C'est fait...



yep je viens de voir &#231;a!
MamaCass sera ravie!
merci NightWalker ;-)


----------



## MamaCass (26 Septembre 2007)

Merci


----------



## clochelune (26 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Merci



exactement en même temps ;-)


----------



## divoli (26 Septembre 2007)

Voil&#224;, le n&#176; d'octobre d'AVM est en kiosque. Avec deux pages consacr&#233;es &#224; Rhinos-mac et une interview de MamaCass...


----------



## clochelune (26 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Voilà, le n° d'octobre d'AVM est en kiosque. Avec deux pages consacrées à Rhinos-mac et une interview de MamaCass...



yep yep! je vais aller me l'acheter alors!
c'est une bonne chose tout ça, et méritée!


----------



## divoli (26 Septembre 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> yep yep! je vais aller me l'acheter alors!
> c'est une bonne chose tout ça, et méritée!



Faut voir comment elle se la pète, la MamaCass, avec le petit Etienne. :style:


----------



## MamaCass (26 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Voilà, le n° d'octobre d'AVM est en kiosque. Avec deux pages consacrées à Rhinos-mac et une interview de MamaCass...



    Non ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Septembre 2007)

Doch doch&#8230;


----------



## divoli (26 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Non ?



Tu t'en souviens plus ? 

T'étais bourrée, ce jour là ?


----------



## MamaCass (26 Septembre 2007)

Ben je savais qu'il y aurait un article + interview mais pas deux pages quand m&#234;me 

D'ailleurs, hier le magazine n'&#233;tait pas sorti, je vais voir si je trouve demain


----------



## MamaCass (26 Septembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Doch doch



Explique moi, je comprends pas tout des fois


----------



## divoli (26 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ben je savais qu'il y aurait un article + interview mais pas deux pages quand même
> 
> D'ailleurs, hier le magazine n'était pas sorti, je vais voir si je trouve demain



Tu peux aussi l'acheter par téléchargement en format .pdf (sur le site d'AVM)...




MamaCass a dit:


> Explique moi, je comprends pas tout des fois



Les cèpes...


----------



## vleroy (26 Septembre 2007)

en général quand u es l'interviewé, tu en reçois quelques ex gratuitement. C'est de bonne pratique


----------



## divoli (26 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ben je savais qu'il y aurait un article + interview mais pas deux pages quand même



Bon, ceci dit, sur AVM c'est écrit gros, pis y'a des images...


----------



## clochelune (26 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Bon, ceci dit, sur AVM c'est écrit gros, pis y'a des images...



hep hep et y'a pas une photo de MamaCass par hasard ? (je l'attends toujours hein ;-)

bon, en tout cas, deux pages, c'est chouette ça!

je vais bientôt me lire ça moi!

bonne soirée!


----------



## divoli (26 Septembre 2007)

Photo ----> post 52.


----------



## xao85 (26 Septembre 2007)

Mamacass célèbre, je peux avoir un autographe?


----------



## divoli (26 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Mamacass célèbre, je peux avoir un autographe?



Faut passer par Gloup Gloup et Guiguilap. 


Edit: Ah non, on me souffle à l'oreille juste Gloup Gloup.


----------



## clochelune (26 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Photo ----> post 52.



alors là oui je demande un autographe ;-) quel mythe!
bon, j'attendrai de voir MamaCass lors d'un de mes passages en Bretagne!


----------



## vleroy (26 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Faut passer par Gloup Gloup et *Guiguilap*.
> 
> 
> Edit: Ah non, on me souffle à l'oreille juste Gloup Gloup.



c'est un enfant de 12 ans, je pense que les plaisanteries les plus courtes sont les meilleures, non? 

_(et je suis bien placé pour en parler)_


----------



## divoli (26 Septembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> c'est un enfant de 12 ans, je pense que les plaisanteries les plus courtes sont les meilleures, non?
> 
> _(et je suis bien placé pour en parler)_



C'est son filleul, je te rappelle.  Et accessoirement son attaché de presse (enfin, c'était).... 

Qu'est-ce qui t'es arrivé ? Tu as eu des problèmes avec ses parents  ? :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Faut passer par Gloup Gloup et Guiguilap.
> 
> 
> Edit: Ah non, on me souffle à l'oreille juste Gloup Gloup.



:mouais: Hein? Mékékidi Divoli? 

Pour les autographes, suffit d'aller à Apple Expo sur le stand du Pommier le samedi matin Ou le stand Apple après-midi comme elle l'a déjà expliqué.


----------



## divoli (26 Septembre 2007)

Comment ça ? C'est pas toi qui fait garde du corps ?


----------



## nicogala (26 Septembre 2007)

&#199;a yest, j'ai compl&#233;t&#233; le nouveau nom dans l'annonce  
(oui je sais, je suis un amour  )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Comment ça ? C'est pas toi qui fait garde du corps ?



Mouhahaha.   Quelle imagination.   Si je te comprends bien, toi c'est le service presse alors?


----------



## divoli (26 Septembre 2007)

Bah je pensais que c'était Guiguilap, mais apparemment il est en procès avec Vleroy...


----------



## MamaCass (26 Septembre 2007)

divoli, des fois je crois qu'il se drogue ou qu'il mange des champignons toxiques (style c&#232;pes ?) :mouais: :modo: 

Bon, pour remettre les choses au clair :

Guiguilap est mon filleul virtuel mais rien &#224; voir avec rhinos-mac (en plus il est re-banni alors...)

Gloup gloup m'aide &#224; mettre mon site aux normes et tout un tas de trucs qui vont &#234;tre trop bien de la balle qui tue 

Voil&#224;, donc pour les d&#233;dicaces du magazines, vous savec o&#249; me trouvez samedi 

:style: :style:

Allez, good night les copains :love: :sleep:


----------



## divoli (26 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Gloup gloup m'aide à mettre mon site aux normes et tout un tas de trucs qui vont être trop bien de la balle qui tue



Ah, je me disais bien qu'il y avait Gloup Gloup dans l'histoire... 




MamaCass a dit:


> divoli, des fois je crois qu'il se drogue ou qu'il mange des champignons toxiques (style cèpes ?) :mouais: :modo:


Tu ne mélanges pas avec un certain P*****cos ?


----------



## vleroy (26 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Bah je pensais que c'&#233;tait Guiguilap, mais apparemment il est en proc&#232;s avec Vleroy...



non il est pas en proc&#232;s avec moi, mais toi en revanche, tu ne vas pas tarder &#224; recevoir un petit papier bleu:rateau: 
 

_(je crois juste qu'il a &#233;t&#233; banni, bien charri&#233; (et j'en &#233;tais), bon voil&#224;, et dans le fond &#231;a va, on doit juste un moment se comporter en adulte, c'est le meilleur service qu'on puisse lui rendre)_


----------



## MamaCass (26 Septembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> _(je crois juste qu'il a été banni, bien charrié (et j'en étais), bon voilà, et dans le fond ça va, on doit juste un moment se comporter en adulte, c'est le meilleur service qu'on puisse lui rendre)_



Merci pour lui, c'est pas un gars méchant   juste un peu floodeur sur les bords


----------



## divoli (26 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Merci pour lui, c'est pas un gars méchant   juste un peu floodeur sur les bords



Pis il est modo sur "l'autre site", d'après ce que l'on m'en a rapporté. C'est dire...


----------



## vleroy (26 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Merci pour lui, c'est pas un gars m&#233;chant   juste un peu floodeur sur les bords



il est m&#234;me gentil, juste envahissant mais comme il a une t&#234;te bien faite, il comprend vite. je crois que le divoli est jaloux. Qu'il me  donne moi son aim , je vais lui refiler au petit   
tu verras pour v&#233;rifier si ton routeur a les bons ports ouverts, c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux


----------



## divoli (26 Septembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> il est même gentil, juste envahissant mais comme il a une tête bien faite, il comprend vite. je crois que le divoli est jaloux. Qu'il me  donne moi son aim , je vais lui refiler au petit



Ah non, moi je m'occupe du petit Paul. 

Il est gentil, le petit Paul.


----------



## vleroy (26 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ah non, moi je m'occupe du petit Paul.
> 
> Il est gentil, le petit Paul.



d'ailleurs tu pourrais me dire merci tu vas l'avoir pour toi tout seul, car je t'ai bloqué le tucpasquic pendant 8 jours (une histoire de duel qui a mal tourné pour ce maraud)


----------



## divoli (26 Septembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> d'ailleurs tu pourrais me dire merci tu vas l'avoir pour toi tout seul, car je t'ai bloqué le tucpasquic pendant 8 jours (une histoire de duel qui a mal tourné pour ce maraud)



Bah des trukenplastic, je mange une douzaine à mon petit déjeuner... 

Oups, je crois qu'on flood, là...


----------



## vleroy (26 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Bah des trukenplastic, je mange une douzaine à mon petit déjeuner...



il y a un fil pour ça Monsieur 

_(prend la pierre, le trukenplastic a pas vu le coup...)_


flood? je viens de me taper 40 posts en fil technique...


----------



## ficelle (26 Septembre 2007)

en vente sous le manteau samedi aprèm...


----------



## MamaCass (27 Septembre 2007)

Ficelle :   (le parfum d'un rhinoc&#233;ros bleu, je ne sais pas ce que &#231;a donne par contre !! )

Les deux p'tits gars l&#224; haut, vous allez arr&#234;ter flooder un peu ? :modo: :modo:


----------



## MamaCass (27 Septembre 2007)

Tiens, un article que je viens de recevoir : :love:

Magazine : L'ordinateur individuel (septembre)


----------



## ficelle (27 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ficelle :   (le parfum d'un rhinocéros bleu, je ne sais pas ce que ça donne par contre !! )



un parfum ?

mais non... Rhinos-spray soigne tous les maux des macs


----------



## MamaCass (27 Septembre 2007)

Ah oui, o&#249; ai-je la t&#234;te ?


----------



## xao85 (27 Septembre 2007)

Franchement tout ces articles c'est mérité!


----------



## MamaCass (27 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Franchement tout ces articles c'est mérité!



A vrai dire, ça m'étonne beaucoup  mais ça fait très plaisir, c'est clair :love::rose:


----------



## MamaCass (27 Septembre 2007)

J'ai achet&#233; Avosmac ce midi, pinaise :love:

Tr&#232;s contente je suis, super article, et bonne description du site


----------



## fred et sylvie (27 Septembre 2007)

je vais l'acheter ce soir, je veux voir ça


----------



## clochelune (28 Septembre 2007)

fred et sylvie a dit:


> je vais l'acheter ce soir, je veux voir &#231;a



moi aussi je l'ach&#232;terai ;-) c'est pas tous les jours que &#231;a arrive!
bravo MamaCass! et c'est en effet m&#233;rit&#233;!

je me rappelle encore quand tu avais ton iBook que tu as d&#251; vendre, restant sur PC en attendant les finances et ce long choix de tous les composants pour le Mac Pro!
&#224; pr&#233;sent, tu t'en sers pleinement, &#231;a vaut le coup tout &#231;a!
alors un petit MacBook en sus, c'est une belle id&#233;e ;-)


----------



## divoli (28 Septembre 2007)

Ouep, mais l'époque de l'iBook est révolue. 

Maintenant, MamaCass a un MacPro et elle se la pète... :style:


----------



## MamaCass (28 Septembre 2007)

Ouais j'me la p&#232;te grave avec mon macpro


----------



## thecrow (28 Septembre 2007)

J'arrive un peu tard, mais je tiens à féliciter MamaCass pour tous les articles parus et l'évolution de Rhinos-Mac...

On se verra sans doute samedi à AE....


----------



## nicogala (28 Septembre 2007)

Bon, j'ai pas suivi tous les posts ici (qu&#233; bavasses ) donc je sais pas quel est ton but au niveau des raccourcis : te limiter aux plus usuels ou &#234;tre assez exhausive ?
Par exemple il manque le ctrl+Opt+Cmde+Echap pour "killer" une application, les Opt+Cmde+- ou ) pour zoomer/d&#233;zoomer , Opt+ fl&#234;ches pour se d&#233;placer d'un mot entier dans le texte , Opt+drag pour dupliquer etc.


----------



## MamaCass (28 Septembre 2007)

Thecrow >> j'esp&#232;re bien te voir &#224; l'apple expo  :love: 

Nicogala >> je vais vraiment d&#233;velopper la partie "Raccourcis" avec des raccourcis rang&#233;s par th&#232;me ou application.

Par exemple :
- Raccourcis clavier des applications fournis avec Mac OS X : mail, safari, itunes etc...
- Raccourcis de d&#233;marrage (boot), raccourcis par fonction (forcer &#224; quitter, eteindre, etc.)

Ca va &#234;tre fait...heu quand j'aurai un peu de temps


----------



## desertea (28 Septembre 2007)

Sympa le site !


----------



## fred et sylvie (28 Septembre 2007)

ça y est, je viens de lire l'article de AvosMac.
La première page est dithyrambique!
Quelle progression Audrey, quelle progression!

Bon courage pour la suite et j'espère bien que tu vas pouvoir en vivre bientôt.


----------



## MamaCass (28 Septembre 2007)

fred et sylvie a dit:


> Bon courage pour la suite et j'espère bien que tu vas pouvoir en vivre bientôt.



J'espère aussi


----------



## MamaCass (13 Octobre 2007)

Bonne petite journ&#233;e de boulot aujourd'hui :

8 nouveaux tutos en vid&#233;os + mise &#224; jour des pleins petits trucs dans le site.

:sleep: :sleep: je vais faire dodo 

A bient&#244;t


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2007)

Bien joué 
Beau Boulot  
Franchement, c'est un super boulot pour ceux qui débutent. Je te remercie de la part de ma grand-mère qui s'est mis au mac il y 1 mois


----------



## MamaCass (19 Octobre 2007)

Merci antoine59 

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait faire un petit test pour moi ? :rose:

Voil&#224;, au niveau de mes podcasts dans iTunes, j'ai test&#233; la fonction "Exporter pour ipod" donc le fichier final a une taille de 640x400. 

Sur le site d'Apple, il est indiqu&#233; que le format vid&#233;o est de 640x480 pour iPod vid&#233;o et iPod Touch. 

N'ayant pas d'iPod vid&#233;o, est ce que quelqu'un peut mettre un de mes tuto sur son iPod Vid&#233;o (ou Touch) et me dire si &#231;a fonctionne bien et si l'iPod ne d&#233;forme pas la vid&#233;o ?

Merci


----------



## thecrow (19 Octobre 2007)

Hello Mama, 

J'ai essay&#233; de le synchronis&#233; (le tuto "cr&#233;er des dossiers intelligents" mais impossible car il dit que ce n'est pas possible de le lire (j'ai essay&#233; sur mon ipod vid&#233;o)

voil&#224;

edit: par contre je lis sans soucis via itunes


----------



## MamaCass (19 Octobre 2007)

Mais dans iTunes, tu as bien fait "exporter pour iPod" ?


----------



## thecrow (19 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Mais dans iTunes, tu as bien fait "exporter pour iPod" ?



j'avais oubli&#233; :rose: 

sinon &#231;a fonctionne, c'est un peu petit sur un &#233;cran comme &#231;a mais logique...

sinon j'ai pas essay&#233; sur mon iphone


edit: &#231;a fonctionne aussi sur un Iphone...


----------



## MamaCass (19 Octobre 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> j'avais oublié :rose:
> 
> sinon ça fonctionne, c'est un peu petit sur un écran comme ça mais logique...
> 
> ...



Donc c'est bon ? :love: 



(Quoi t'as un iPhone ??? un MP s'impose )


----------



## vleroy (19 Octobre 2007)

mouis, il se la pète, en fait il a vieux ericson 871... et encore quand il charge


----------



## thecrow (19 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Donc c'est bon ? :love:
> 
> 
> 
> (Quoi t'as un iPhone ??? un MP s'impose )





Oui c'est bon tout fonctionne...


et oui j'ai un iphone 8go


----------



## Ryuuga (19 Octobre 2007)

Je t'ai déjà fait part de mes impressions MamaCass à propos de ton site du rhino, mais je me permets de le poster ici aussi

J'ai trouvé ce site par hasard alors que j'errai sur le forum de MacGé en attendant la livraison de mon MB, et, pris de curiosité, je l'ai visité. J'ai totalement adoré, les vidéos expliquent très bien tout ce qu'il faut savoir pour mieux connaître son Mac!

Même maintenant que je suis un peu plus habitué à la bête, je continue de regarder toutes les nouveautés pour connaître de mieux en mieux les possibilités de OSX.

Bref de l'excellent travail, continue comme ça!


----------



## Gwen (19 Octobre 2007)

Perso, &#231;a ne passe pas non plus sur le iPod vid&#233;o. Un mauvais r&#233;glage d'export a mon avis.


----------



## MamaCass (19 Octobre 2007)

Merci Ryuuga  



gwen a dit:


> Perso, ça ne passe pas non plus sur le iPod vidéo. Un mauvais réglage d'export a mon avis.



Bon je vais approfondir le problème alors mais thecrow dit que ca fonctionne


----------



## koeklin (19 Octobre 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Perso, ça ne passe pas non plus sur le iPod vidéo. Un mauvais réglage d'export a mon avis.


est ce que le fait  que la vidéo exportée soit dans  la catégories "films" et non plus "podcasts" sur iTunes peut avoir son importance pour la visualiser sur un  ipod vidéo?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Donc c'est bon ? :love:



Euh T'es en train de faire quoi là?  MP?


----------



## vleroy (19 Octobre 2007)

koeklin a dit:


> est ce que le fait  que la vid&#233;o export&#233;e soit dans  la cat&#233;gories "films" et non plus "podcasts" sur iTunes peut avoir son importance pour la visualiser sur un  ipod vid&#233;o?



ben oui, le podcast va automatiquement se mettre au bon format pour l'ipod, pas les vid&#233;os, il faut les remettre en H264, et dans la taille acceptable pour l'ipod

ce ne sont pas le soutils qui manquent : isquint notamment


----------



## MamaCass (19 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Euh T'es en train de faire quoi là?  MP?



Rien de spécial 

Comme j'ai eu des demandes à ce sujet, je voulais savoir si les podcasts vidéo étaient compatibles iPod vidéo, pas d'inquiètude 

Mais bon, je sais toujours pas si c'est bon ou pas et si ça ne l'est pas, si c'est à moi de faire quelquechose  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2007)

Ok


----------



## vleroy (19 Octobre 2007)

si tu passes par isquint, le format est immédiatement ipod, et voir faire deux versions


----------



## MamaCass (19 Octobre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> si tu passes par isquint, le format est immédiatement ipod, et voir faire deux versions



Ok c'est noté, donc en gros la fonction "Exporter pour iPod" dans iTunes ne marche pas vraiment ?


----------



## divoli (19 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ok c'est noté, donc en gros la fonction "Exporter pour iPod" dans iTunes ne marche pas vraiment ?



Non, pas vraiment, comme tu dis.

iSquint est bien mais n'a plus évolué depuis longtemps. Le meilleur est son pendant VisualHub (une vingtaine d'euros), qui fait ça très bien (entre autres choses)...

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/[UR...343/clich20071019231528fw8.th.png[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## vleroy (19 Octobre 2007)

je suis d'accord qu'il n'y a pas eu d'évolution mais je trouve qu'il n'a pas son équivalent en terme de rapidité (loin de moi de te contrarier ) et puis il est gratos (re )


----------



## divoli (19 Octobre 2007)

Si; VisualHub.

iSquint n'est que la porte d'entr&#233;e vers son grand fr&#232;re VisualHub, qui a plus de fonctions (notamment concernant les conversions vers le nouveaux iPod) et qui est plus performant. Je le dis apr&#232;s avoir longtemps utilis&#233; iSquint, pour finalement adopter VisualHub.

Mais bon, c'est encore une discussion pour iGeneration, &#231;a. Je m'arr&#234;te l&#224;.


----------



## vleroy (19 Octobre 2007)

oh si il y a plus moyen de chicorer:hein:


----------



## Gwen (22 Octobre 2007)

Pour moi, tes vid&#233;os ne sont pas compatibles iPod a moins de les r&#233;encoder. 

C'est s&#251;r que si je r&#233;encode, &#231;a passe, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit le but non?


----------



## thecrow (22 Octobre 2007)

perso, j'ai selectionné le podcast, j'ai fait export vers ipod et voila...
il s est automatiquement mis dans video et pas dans podcast... à part ça ca fonctionne


----------



## MamaCass (22 Octobre 2007)

J'ai pu essayer VisualHub et iSquint ce week end, en effet VisualHub est plus complet.
Par contre niveau rapidit&#233; c'est du pareil au m&#234;me, enfin, moins d'une minute pour encoder la vid&#233;o que j'ai test&#233;.

Bon, &#224; dire vrai, je me demande si la demande est vraiment l&#224; par rapport au format iPod. Je vais y r&#233;fl&#233;chir. Et puis je me dis aussi que si quelqu'un veut les regarder sur iPod, il utilise la m&#233;thode de thecrow 

Sinon, L&#233;opard approche &#224; grands pas, du boulot en perspective pour ce week end.

Avec des tutos pour passer de Tiger &#224; L&#233;opard. (diff&#233;rentes m&#233;thodes seront abord&#233;es)

Merci gwen pour le compl&#233;ment d'infos 


edit : merci, correction effectu&#233;e


----------



## clochelune (22 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Sinon, Léopard approche à grands pas, du boulot en perspective pour ce week end.
> 
> Avec des tutos pour passer de Tiger à Léopard. (différentes méthodes seront abordées)
> 
> Merci gwen pour le complément d'infos




super ça MamaCass ;-)
j'irai me renseigner quand j'adopterai le nouveau félin (voir même avant afin de me faire la main!)
je suis toujours en hésitation face à l'achat du disque dur interne concernant la garantie (même s'il est possible de remettre l'ancien par la suite si souci...)

est-il possible de retirer la partition de BootCamp sans changer le disque dur ni faire de mise à jour (ça me ferait 10 Go en plus, pas de refus pour MacBook)
je réfléchis bien à tout cela avant de me lancer dans des choses que je pourrai regretter par la suite... 
je tenterai quand même de voir avec la Fnac pour une installation restant dans leur contrat (mais je crains le prix! alors bon...)
enfin, MacBook fonctionne très bien aisni pour le moment avec ses 2 Go
je verrai sinon je peux me débrouiller avec un autre DD externe...

en tout cas, je guetterai tes nouveaux tutoriels!
bises


----------



## MamaCass (22 Octobre 2007)

Salut ClocheLune,

Pour bootcamp, regarde la page 19 du manuel : http://gdl.unige.ch/DocGdl/Guide_Installation_Configuration_Boot_Camp.pdf



Quant &#224; ton disque dur, il me semble que tu peux changer le disque sans faire sauter la garantie (v&#233;rifie dans le manuel de ton macbook).

A bient&#244;t


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (22 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Quant à ton disque dur, il me semble que tu peux changer le disque sans faire sauter la garantie (vérifie dans le manuel de ton macbook).
> 
> A bientôt


Pas de souci pour la garantie en effet.
Le plus ch*** est de trouver un torx 8 (tournevis "étoile)...:rateau:


----------



## divoli (22 Octobre 2007)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Pas de souci pour la garantie en effet.
> Le plus ch*** est de trouver un torx 8 (tournevis "étoile)...:rateau:



On en trouve facilement dans n'importe quel grand magasin de bricolage...


----------



## clochelune (22 Octobre 2007)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Pas de souci pour la garantie en effet.
> Le plus ch*** est de trouver un torx 8 (tournevis "&#233;toile)...:rateau:



oui mais avec l'extension de garantie Fnac qu j'ai prise &#231;a ne passe pas
ni je crois la garantie Apple
plusieurs ont d&#233;j&#224; &#233;voqu&#233; le sujet

du coup, je r&#233;fl&#233;chis encore...
(et jamais au grand jamais je n'installerai moi-m&#234;me ce disque dur, je suis une catastrophe ambulante en ce qui concerne tous ces montages - on m'a m&#234;me install&#233; les 2 Go de Ram! mais je saurai l&#224; encore trouver quelqu'un qui me fera cela!)

bref, de toute fa&#231;on &#231;a n'est plus dans mon programme actuel, donc acte!
j'en reparlerai en temps voulu! si ce temps vient ;-)

PS et merci pour le lien BootCamp!
aye la version b&#233;ta de mon assitant BootCamp a expir&#233;
et il faut l'utiliser pour retirer BootCamp de la seconde partition
bon, je verrai &#231;a plus tard!


----------



## Gwen (22 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bon, à dire vrai, je me demande si la demande est vraiment là par rapport au format iPod. Je vais y réfléchir. Et puis je me dis aussi que si quelqu'un veut les regarder sur iPod, il utilise la méthode de thecrow



Justement non, pour ma part, je ne regarde mes vidéos Podcast que sur mon iPod. Et l'avantage du Podcast est de pouvoir charger facilement sans m'en préoccuper les 5 ou 10 derniers fichiers non lus de la bibliothèque et ensuite des supprimés automatiquement une fois lu.

C'est agréable de laisser iTunes gérer ses Podcast.

Dans le cas d'un export, c'est d'une part long, surtout sur un vieux mac et en plus, c'est redondant (problème de place) tout en étant laborieux vu qu'il faut tout gérer la main, se souvenir de ce qui a été vu, vérifier que des nouveaux podcast ont été téléchargés ou non, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2007)

Personnellement, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de faire ces vidéos au format iPod, ça doit être vraiment petit et les caractères des copies d'écrans illisibles. Ces vidéos sont faites pour êtres utilisées sur un ordi.


----------



## Gwen (22 Octobre 2007)

Euh, les vid&#233;os au format lisible par l'iPod sont parfaites pour une visualisation sur &#233;cran &#233;galement. Les vid&#233;os de l'iTunes Store sont loin d'&#234;tre petites et marchent parfaitement sur mon iPod.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Euh, les vidéos au format lisible par l'iPod sont parfaites pour une visualisation sur écran également. Les vidéos de l'iTunes Store sont loin d'être petites et marchent parfaitement sur mon iPod.



Je me disais que comme la résolution allait changer on n'allait plus rien voir...


----------



## koeklin (22 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Personnellement, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de faire ces vidéos au format iPod, ça doit être vraiment petit et les caractères des copies d'écrans illisibles. Ces vidéos sont faites pour êtres utilisées sur un ordi.


 Tout simplement parce qu'il y a une demande. 
Dans la plupart des cas les paroles suffisent pour expliquer ce qui apparait "tout petit tout petit" à l'écran.


----------



## J.L.M. (22 Octobre 2007)

Un grand bravo pour ton site !

Etant nouvel utilisateur mac, il m'a été d'une aide vraiment précieuse et l'est toujours d'ailleurs.

Bonne continuation.


----------



## pulsaracat (23 Octobre 2007)

tres bien ce site ! ideal pour montrer les capacités de macOS a mes copains PC'istes....​


----------



## arnaudg (23 Octobre 2007)

Je continue sur la lancée en t'envoyant moi aussi un grand bravo. Qui plus est rhinos-mac devient populaire et reconnue, ce qui récompense ton travail.

Bonne continuation et au au plaisir de consulter les futurs tuto


----------



## MamaCass (29 Octobre 2007)

Merci &#224; vous trois  

J'ai r&#233;alis&#233; deux tutos ce week end :

- Cloner son syst&#232;me
- Installation de L&#233;opard (via mise &#224; jour)


----------



## clochelune (29 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Merci à vous trois
> 
> J'ai réalisé deux tutos ce week end :
> 
> ...



super MamaCass ;-) et merci!
j'irai voir ces tutoriels!
je pense aller vers Léopard en janvier

je vous lis tous surtout "Léopard pour les Nuls" 
n'ayant jamais eu à changer d'OS sur Mac... 
je pense donc faire tout simplement une mise à jour de Tiger vers Léopard, mon système étant propre, sans aucun bug, divorcé de sa partition Windows, donc 10 Go en sus pour ma partition Mac OS X...  bref, tout va très bien! 
et là je crois voir la différence avec ce nouvel ajout de 2 Go

et qu'en penses-tu de ce nouveau félin ?


----------



## MamaCass (29 Octobre 2007)

Je l'ai install&#233; sur un second disque dur interne de mon macpro, pour le tutoriel, mais je pense y passer tr&#232;s vite sur ma session usuelle, je l'ai un peu test&#233; (week end surbook&#233; :sleep: :sleep et je peux te dire que c'est un tuerie cet OS :love: :love:

Et surtout Snapz Pro (captures vid&#233;o) fonctionne tr&#232;s bien sur L&#233;opard


----------



## clochelune (29 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je l'ai install&#233; sur un second disque dur interne de mon macpro, pour le tutoriel, mais je pense y passer tr&#232;s vite sur ma session usuelle, je l'ai un peu test&#233; (week end surbook&#233; :sleep: :sleep et je peux te dire que c'est un tuerie cet OS :love: :love:
> 
> Et surtout Snapz Pro (captures vid&#233;o) fonctionne tr&#232;s bien sur L&#233;opard



&#231;a donne envie ;-)
ce W-E aussi, j'&#233;tais occup&#233;e ;-)
je pense aussi que je clonerai -avec l'aide de super-dupper que je t&#233;l&#233;chargerai- Tiger sur le DD externe de 80 Go (en effa&#231;ant donc ce qui y est d&#233;j&#224; pour cloner tout le syst&#232;me) avant de faire la mise &#224; jour vers L&#233;opard
ainsi, &#231;a sera archiv&#233;... puis ensuite, mise &#224; jour vers L&#233;opard et un second disque dur externe d&#233;di&#233; &#224; L&#233;opard...
(apr&#232;s la mise &#224; jour vers L&#233;opard on retrouve donc vraiment iTunes, iPhoto Mail etc etc sans avoir &#224; les r&#233;installer depuis le syst&#232;me clon&#233; sur le DD interne ?)

et merci pour le lien vers cocorricones, je me suis r&#233;gal&#233;e!
il y a aussi un logiciel Pic2Icon permettant de convertir nos photos en icones
c'est tout simple et &#231;a personnalise bien aussi ;-)
je rechercherai ensuite comment faire pour que les photos icones puissent &#234;tre d&#233;coup&#233;es etc comme les icones que l'on d&#233;niche, pas simplement une image r&#233;duite de la photo
sans doute y a-t-il des pistes dans customisation... je vais voir bient&#244;t!

bonne semaine &#224; toi et tous!


----------



## MamaCass (29 Octobre 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> ça donne envie ;-)
> je pense aussi que je clonerai -avec l'aide de super-dupper que je téléchargerai- Tiger sur le DD externe de 80 Go (en effaçant donc ce qui y est déjà pour cloner tout le système) avant de faire la mise à jour vers Léopard
> ainsi, ça sera archivé... puis ensuite, mise à jour vers Léopard et un second disque dur externe dédié à Léopard...



Très bien 



clochelune a dit:


> (après la mise à jour vers Léopard on retrouve donc vraiment iTunes, iPhoto Mail etc etc sans avoir à les réinstaller depuis le système cloné sur le DD interne ?)



Tu retrouves toutes tes données, toutes tes configurations, bref tu changes d'OS sans le sentir passer


----------



## Ploumette (29 Octobre 2007)

Et une de plus qui trouve très bien fait Rhinos ... simple en navigation et surtout, essentiel !

Bref, que du bon !  

Longue vie à lui !


----------



## MamaCass (29 Octobre 2007)

Merci Ploumette, d'ici quelques temps, je pourrais enfin faire tout ce que j'ai pr&#233;vu de faire pour am&#233;liorer rhinos-mac, j'ai h&#226;te


----------



## clochelune (29 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Tr&#232;s bien
> 
> 
> 
> Tu retrouves toutes tes donn&#233;es, toutes tes configurations, bref tu changes d'OS sans le sentir passer



ah par contre, je crois que mon disque dur externe est en Fat 32

je tenterai de le changer pour un format Mac OS &#233;tendu 
puisque je crois que l'on peut aussi &#224; partir du format mac os &#233;tendu sur le disque dur externe, d&#233;poser par exemple, les photos sauvegard&#233;es sur un PC

 j'y pense pour ma m&#232;re qui aime avoir les photos de ma ni&#232;ce, ou de vacances que je prends avec mon APN ou &#224; partir des CDRom et DVDRom de photos que ma soeur nous donne, ou que je grave depuis son PC pour les importer sur iPhoto et ensuite les d&#233;poser dans le DD externe (ou dans des cdrom, ou une cl&#233; usb pour les transf&#233;rer sur son PC)
je devrai d'ailleurs emmener carr&#233;ment mon disque dur externe (tout petit) je crois quand je le fais...

en tout cas, chapeau MamaCass ;-)
tes tutoriels en vid&#233;o sont tr&#232;s stables, alors que par exemple, quand j'&#233;coute sur Mac OS X les d&#233;monstrations de L&#233;opard etc, &#231;a saute &#224; chaque &#224; fois

chez toi, tout est tr&#232;s fluide!
et c'est clair qui plus est, &#231;a ne me fait plus peur du tout de changer de syst&#232;me, de cloner etc!!


----------



## Hérisson (29 Octobre 2007)

J'donne simplement mon avis je ne lis pas tout les posts trop longs:

Le look du site, trop cool
L'intérêt super, surtout ceux qui n'ont pas .mac et qui ne parle pas l'anglais.
La pertinence, extra (même moi j'apprends pleins de trucs) remarquez je ne suis pas une lumière...

Allez je fais un article spécial sur mon blog et j'envoie à tous mes potes mac de mon carnet d'adresse...


----------



## arnaud217 (29 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Très bien
> 
> 
> 
> Tu retrouves toutes tes données, toutes tes configurations, bref tu changes d'OS sans le sentir passer




Juste une question à ce sujet: 
Est-ce que la mise à jour de Tiger vers Leopard efface bien Tiger du système?
Posé autrement, est-ce que les fichiers de Tiger sont remplacés par les fichiers de Leopard et donc sont supprimés?


----------



## fred et sylvie (29 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Merci Ploumette, d'ici quelques temps, je pourrais enfin faire tout ce que j'ai prévu de faire pour améliorer rhinos-mac, j'ai hâte



Tu arretes ton boulot pour te consacrer à Rhino-mac?


----------



## MamaCass (29 Octobre 2007)

arnaud217 a dit:


> Juste une question à ce sujet:
> Est-ce que la mise à jour de Tiger vers Leopard efface bien Tiger du système?
> Posé autrement, est-ce que les fichiers de Tiger sont remplacés par les fichiers de Leopard et donc sont supprimés?



Et bien la mise à jour remplace les fichiers système de Tiger par ceux de Léopard mais tu ne perds aucune donnée que tu as crée toi même 



fred et sylvie a dit:


> Tu arretes ton boulot pour te consacrer à Rhino-mac?



Nan, je suis licenciée économiquement 

Bref ça fera que 3 licenciements économiques en 5 ans... 

Donc je vais peut être créer mon propre emploi  

et pis franchement 1 an et demi de Hotline PC, j'en peux plus  :sleep:


----------



## arnaud217 (29 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Et bien la mise à jour remplace les fichiers système de Tiger par ceux de Léopard mais tu ne perds aucune donnée que tu as crée toi même



Merci, c'est ce que je voulais savoir pour m'assurer que les fichiers des 2 OS  ne seraient pas stockés sur mon DD dont l'espace aurait été fichtrement diminué. Même si je me doutais que ce ne serait pas le cas.





MamaCass a dit:


> Nan, je suis licenciée économiquement
> 
> Bref ça fera que 3 licenciements économiques en 5 ans...
> 
> ...



Dommage pour toi d'être licenciée, je compatis. Mais ce sera peut-être un mal pour un bien qui sait !


----------



## fred et sylvie (29 Octobre 2007)

En tous cas, je te souhaite bon courage et, du fond du c&#339;ur, de la r&#233;ussite!


----------



## Hérisson (29 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Personnellement, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de faire ces vidéos au format iPod, ça doit être vraiment petit et les caractères des copies d'écrans illisibles. Ces vidéos sont faites pour êtres utilisées sur un ordi.



 Le format Ipod, c'est vrai c'est petit, mais c'est pratique, surtout pour suivre les podcast dans les (toujours trop long) transport en commun, alors vrai faut une loupe pour les capture d'écran (quand je regarde photoshop TV) mais on comprends l'essentiel.
De plus bientôt grâce à l'Iphone ou l'Ipod touch on pourra vraiment en profiter à plein


----------



## MamaCass (29 Octobre 2007)

Hérisson a dit:


> Allez je fais un article spécial sur mon blog et j'envoie à tous mes potes mac de mon carnet d'adresse...



Merci 

_ps : peux tu ajouter un "s" à rhinos-mac ? :rose::rose::rose: pas tapé :rose::rose::rose:_


----------



## clochelune (29 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Nan, je suis licenciée économiquement
> 
> Bref ça fera que 3 licenciements économiques en 5 ans...
> 
> ...



Oups, encore!! Quelle poisse quand même!
 Enfin, comme tous, j'espère que tu vas pouvoir créer ta propre boite, et travailler uniquement sous Mac
A mon avis, vu Rhinos-Mac, tu devrais pouvoir te tourner du côté des développeurs etc...
Je sais que tu n'es pas du genre à baisser les bras, mais je te souhaite un bon courage et je l'espère, une vraie réussite par la suite...


----------



## ficelle (29 Octobre 2007)

il y a une belle page d&#233;di&#233;e &#224; Rhinos-Mac sur Portices*.
je n'apprend rien &#224; Audrey, mais &#231;a peut int&#233;resser les autres.
merci Bernard 

* salet&#233; de frames, faut cliquer sur "d&#233;buter sur Mac"


----------



## benlau (29 Octobre 2007)

Vraiment bien foutu comme site !!! Congratulation !!!!!!!


----------



## Hérisson (30 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Merci
> 
> _ps : peux tu ajouter un "s" &#224; rhinos-mac ? :rose::rose::rose: pas tap&#233; :rose::rose::rose:_



Voil&#224;, c'est fait, le h&#233;ri*S*son a la vu au raz des paquerettes, ce sera mis &#224; jour demain car j'&#233;cris un post sur les m&#233;thodes abusives des F.A.I.... blablablabla


----------



## MamaCass (30 Octobre 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> ...je te souhaite un bon courage et je l'espère, une vraie réussite par la suite...



Merci clochelune 



ficelle a dit:


> il y a une belle page dédiée à Rhinos-Mac sur Portices*.
> je n'apprend rien à Audrey, mais ça peut intéresser les autres.
> merci Bernard



Oui un grand merci à Bernard qui me soutient depuis le début  



benlau a dit:


> Vraiment bien foutu comme site !!! Congratulation !!!!!!!







Hérisson a dit:


> Voilà, c'est fait, le héri*S*son a la vu au raz des paquerettes, ce sera mis à jour demain car j'écris un post sur les méthodes abusives des F.A.I.... blablablabla



Merci  (je sais je suis pénible :rose

***

Sinon, ce week end, le cap des 200 000 visiteurs a été dépassé  :love:
(ouverture du site le 5 mai 2007)


----------



## sundance (30 Octobre 2007)

rhinos-mac c'est ludique à souhait  j'ai appris tout plein d'astuces, je le recommande vivement à tous ! bravo mamacass


----------



## MamaCass (17 Décembre 2007)

Salut à tous 

Rhinos-mac est mis à jour et prêt à accueillir plein de tutos sur Léopard 

Sur la page Tutoriaux, vous choisissez votre OS, cela vous emmène donc vers les 4 catégories de tutoriaux, pour Léopard, je reprendrais les même tutos que sous Tiger.

Pour l'avenir :
Tous les tutos inédits seront réalisés sous Léopard mais également sous Tiger, pour ne léser personne 

Arborescence mise à jour également (ça parait pas mais gros boulot, ça :sleep

Page de liens mise à jour également.

Voili, voilou, j'espère que le design vous plaira 

Je supprimé les bords arrondis aussi.

A bientôt

Audrey


----------



## divoli (17 Décembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> Rhinos-mac est mis à jour et prêt à accueillir plein de tutos sur Léopard
> 
> ...



Excellente idée, excellente initiative, excellente évolution. 

Je suis certain que cela va aider plein d'utilisateurs, comme d'habitude.


----------



## MamaCass (17 Décembre 2007)

Merci Divoli, l'idée c'est que le site évolue avec les OS à venir et que le contenu soit le même pour tous les utilisateurs peu importe leur système


----------



## hotblood (18 Décembre 2007)

EXCELLENT SITE qu j'ai recommandé à mes collègues et aux élèves de mon collège qui voudraient en connaitre un peu plus sur la pomme et son fonctionnement (depuis l'Iphone les collégiens découvrent Apple et même sa capacité à faire des ordinateurs )
J'ai laissé comme il se doit sur Rhinos mac un petit message dans le livre d'or. Bravo à tous.


----------



## MamaCass (18 Décembre 2007)

Merci hotblood


----------



## thecrow (18 Décembre 2007)

Rhinos-mac au goût du jour...

C'est chouette, j'espère que tu continueras sur ta lancée...

Bizz


----------



## richard-deux (18 Décembre 2007)

Excellent site.
Les vidéos aident à une meilleures compréhension qu'un texte.
 

Bonne chance pour la suite.


----------



## MamaCass (18 Décembre 2007)

Voilà les 4 premiers tutos sous Léopard 

http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/decouvrir_leo.html

A bientôt


----------



## MamaCass (22 Décembre 2007)

Voilà les 6 nouveaux tutos sous Léopard :love:

http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/decouvrir_leo.html

A bientôt 

ps :mais non je parle pas toute seule, oh la la


----------



## divoli (22 Décembre 2007)

Tu as quand même fini par comprendre que l'on prononce "faïnedeur" et non pas "finedair". 

Ouf, c'est pas trop tôt  !


----------



## MamaCass (22 Décembre 2007)

Hé hé ben oui  On ne peut pas tout savoir !

De toute façon faut que je refasse les premiers sous Tiger, parce qu'il n'y a pas le logo rhinos sur le fond d'écran.


----------



## jet92 (22 Décembre 2007)

Jeune switcheur, hé oui tout arrive .... !

Je trouve ce site extremement bien fait et très ludique.

Bravo et longue vie à votre site !


----------



## MamaCass (22 Décembre 2007)

Merci jet92


----------



## Kevlar (23 Décembre 2007)

Alors que je n'est même pas reçus une seule réponse a une question sûrement basique pour vous tous , tu a répondu a mon mail avec simplicité.

Merci encore a toi et longue vie a ton site....  :love:


----------



## stef48 (24 Décembre 2007)

Ma réponse à la question initiale de ce post:

J'en pense que du bien. C'est vraiment très utile pour des débutants comme moi qui ne connaissent rien à l'environnement Mac. Les fondamentaux sont abordés avec beaucoup de pédagogie. 
Le fait d'utiliser un support audio visuel y est pour beaucoup je pense.
Je n'ai pas encore tout parcourru. Cela doit pendre pas mal de temps et de tentatives avant d'arriver à un didacticiel correct et diffusable.

Vraiment, bravo!! Et mes encouragements pour continuer !!


----------



## Charly777 (24 Décembre 2007)

Au fait, 

Déjà secouru par Rhinos-mac sans jamais te remercier.

Corrigeons le tir :
Merci MamaCass pour ton site.  

Et bon courage pour les futures évolutions (notamment Léopard).


----------



## magoule (24 Décembre 2007)

Oui, moi aussi j'ai été bien aidé par ces supers tutoriaux, merci encore et bravo pour la qualité du travail !


----------



## MamaCass (8 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous 

Comme vous le savez j'ai créé le site rhinos-mac pour aider les débutants, tout ceci bénévolement depuis le mois de Mai 2007 :love: 

Un succès entraînant un autre, j'ai été contacté par Compétence Micro afin d'écrire un livre sur Léopard   :love: 

Comme le contact et l'écriture se sont très bien passés, mon éditeur m'a proposé de participer à la création d'un magazine dédié au Mac : Compétence Mac qui sortira tous les deux mois, en kiosque puis sera disponible dans toutes les bonnes librairies. 

Tout ceci pour vous informer que rhinos-mac va déménager d'ici quelques mois chez Compétence Mac, les tutoriaux seront toujours disponibles gratuitement. Je continuerais bien sûr à faire régulièrement de nouveaux tutoriaux, j'aime trop ça 

Si vous souhaitez soutenir notre travail, lorsque le magazine sera disponible, allez faire un tour chez votre buraliste, et dites nous si vous avez aimé ! Ou pas 

Je vous remercie tous pour votre soutien, une ère nouvelle s'annonce, le but étant toujours de faire profiter le lecteur (visiteur) d'une pédagogie simple et efficace ! 



J'ai repris le message que j'ai mis sur rhinos, n'hésitez pas à réagir


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2008)

_la chance sourit aux audacieux_.
bravo et bon courage pour la suite.


----------



## yangbin (8 Février 2008)

Excellent excellent site! 

je suis debutant chez mac, et ce site est simplement parfait! jadore!

Bravo !!


----------



## divoli (8 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Comme vous le savez j'ai créé le site rhinos-mac pour aider les débutants, tout ceci bénévolement depuis le mois de Mai 2007 :love:
> 
> ...



:mouais:

T'as encore trouvé des raisons de te la péter.


----------



## MamaCass (8 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> _la chance sourit aux audacieux_.
> bravo et bon courage pour la suite.



Merci 



yangbin a dit:


> Excellent excellent site!
> 
> je suis debutant chez mac, et ce site est simplement parfait! jadore!
> 
> Bravo !!







divoli a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> T'as encore trouvé des raisons de te la péter.



Tiens j'ai oublié de dire que j'avais fait un p'tit lifting à rhinos :

Par exemple : http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/decouvrir_leo.html


----------



## divoli (8 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Tiens j'ai oublié de dire que j'avais fait un p'tit lifting à rhinos :
> 
> Par exemple : http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/decouvrir_leo.html



Ah ouais !  Là, ca a de la gueule !


----------



## MamaCass (8 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ah ouais !  Là, ca a de la gueule !



Contente que ca te plaise, j'ai passé une bonne partie de la journée dessus


----------



## eleonooore (8 Février 2008)

En trois mois de lecture assidue de ce forum, je n'avais jamais vu ce fil...
Par contre, je connais rhinos-mac par coeur :love:

Je profite donc de celui-ci pour te dire, MamaCass créatrice de celui-là, combien je te remercie pour cet indispensable site !
(j'avais déjà dit sur livre d'or, hein, mais abondance de bien ne nuit pas (enfin pas toujours (et pas dans ce cas)))

Ravie aussi, du coup, que tout ceci prenne l'ampleur méritée !


----------



## tweek (8 Février 2008)

Respect, vraiment bravo pour le travail et les enormes efforts et maj que tu as apporte a ce site, Le succes est merite :love: :love:


----------



## divoli (8 Février 2008)

Ouais ben allez-y molo. Après elle aura encore du mal à enfiler ses chausettes...


----------



## MamaCass (8 Février 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> En trois mois de lecture assidue de ce forum, je n'avais jamais vu ce fil...
> Par contre, je connais rhinos-mac par coeur :love:
> 
> Je profite donc de celui-ci pour te dire, MamaCass créatrice de celui-là, combien je te remercie pour cet indispensable site !
> ...



 

Que penses tu de la présentation de tutoriaux ? 
Les icônes à côté des noms des tutos, tu trouves ça sympa ?


----------



## MamaCass (8 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ouais ben allez-y molo. Après elle aura encore du mal à enfiler ses chausettes...



:rateau: Trop tard, c'est fini les chaussettes, toujours pieds nus moi ! 

edit : je déconne,  enfin pas pour les pieds nus par contre : j'ai pas les chevilles qui enflent, Divoli, faut que t'arrêtes avec ça, on va finir par te croire...


----------



## MamaCass (8 Février 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Respect, vraiment bravo pour le travail et les enormes efforts et maj que tu as apporte a ce site, Le succes est merite :love: :love:



 

Héhé tu as dû me dépanner une fois avec un signe type "-<" je sais plus quoi qui se balader dans mon code, merci à toi également


----------



## tweek (8 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Héhé tu as dû me dépanner une fois avec un signe type "-<" je sais plus quoi qui se balader dans mon code, merci à toi également



une div mal fermee qui affichait ce caractere <


----------



## MamaCass (8 Février 2008)

tweek a dit:


> une div mal fermee qui affichait ce caractere <



Oui ca devait être ça  mais je vais m'y mettre sérieusement au html, promis  en plus j'y prend goût :miam:


----------



## eleonooore (8 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Que penses tu de la présentation de tutoriaux ?
> Les icônes à côté des noms des tutos, tu trouves ça sympa ?



Oui, c'est joli et plus coloré 
Me voilà groupie !


----------



## MamaCass (8 Février 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Oui, c'est joli et plus coloré
> Me voilà groupie !



C'est vraiment essentiel et toujours intéressant d'avoir l'avis des "habitué(e)s"


----------



## prasath (8 Février 2008)

Je ne connaissais pas ce site. En tant que switcher imminent, j'avais une grande appréhension de me lancer sous léopard et surtout de poser des questions bêtes de newbie. Ce site m'épargne le ridicule  . En plus d'être simple d'utilisation son contenu est clair et d'une grande utilité!  

Félicitations pour ce nouveau job, il est largement mérité!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Oui ca devait être ça  mais je vais m'y mettre sérieusement au html, promis  *en plus j'y prend goût* :miam:



Ah. Enfin. 







P.S. :  :love:


----------



## HmJ (9 Février 2008)

Je ne vais pas sur ton site, Audrey, mais chaque fois que je fais un saut je suis impresionne par sa qualite


----------



## MamaCass (9 Février 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Je ne connaissais pas ce site. En tant que switcher imminent, j'avais une grande appréhension de me lancer sous léopard et surtout de poser des questions bêtes de newbie. Ce site m'épargne le ridicule  . En plus d'être simple d'utilisation son contenu est clair et d'une grande utilité!
> 
> Félicitations pour ce nouveau job, il est largement mérité!



Merci, je suis également très contente de ce nouveau job, le pied  :love:



gloup gloup a dit:


> Ah. Enfin.
> P.S. :  :love:



Quelle crapule :love:



HmJ a dit:


> Je ne vais pas sur ton site, Audrey, mais chaque fois que je fais un saut je suis impresionne par sa qualite



Tu seras étonné de voir le nombre d'email que je reçois de gens qui sont sur mac depuis des années et qui apprennent des choses grâce aux tutos


----------



## xao85 (9 Février 2008)

Moi qui me disait que je ne voyais plus trop Mama sur les topiques, je comprends pkoi!


----------



## HmJ (9 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Tu seras étonné de voir le nombre d'email que je reçois de gens qui sont sur mac depuis des années et qui apprennent des choses grâce aux tutos



Tout a fait, c'est pour cela que je suis etonne : je fais partie du lot :love:


----------



## NightWalker (9 Février 2008)

Quelle excellente nouvelle...   et quel retournement de situation depuis ton ancien boulot. 

Franchement je suis...  

Bonne route dans ta nouvelle aventure...


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Février 2008)

Bravo pour *ton nouveau job*! 

( PS : J'ai essayé de laisser *un commentaire* pour dire le bien que je pensais du *tutorial (ou tutoriel) consacré à l'installation et au lancement de The Gimp (pour Mac Intel équipé de Léopard)*. Il ne s'affiche pas encore, mais je pense que ça va s'arranger.  )

Bonne continuation à rhinos-mac et bonne chance à Compétences Mac!


----------



## David_b (10 Février 2008)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Bonne continuation à rhinos-mac et bonne chance à Compétences Mac!


merci 

Ton commentaire est à présent en ligne : on les modère a priori pour limiter le spam 
Les commentaires sont validés (et le spam impitoyablement atomisé) dès qu'il y a un admin qui passe sur le blog, donc le délais d'attente varie :rateau:


----------



## MamaCass (10 Février 2008)

Tiens, David, on parle de nous :

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/34749/competence_mac_un_nouveau_magazine_mac/


----------



## divoli (10 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Tiens, David, on parle de nous :
> 
> http://www.mac4ever.com/news/34749/competence_mac_un_nouveau_magazine_mac/



C'est malin. A vous deux, vous avez fait péter le serveur de Mac4ever.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Ton commentaire est à présent en ligne : on les modère a priori pour limiter le spam
> Les commentaires sont validés (et le spam impitoyablement atomisé) dès qu'il y a un admin qui passe sur le blog, donc le délais d'attente varie :rateau:



Je ne sais si vous l'avez déjà installé mais il y a un antispam assez efficace : spamclear, il fonctionne par apprentissage (c'est le même genre de technologie utilisée dans Mail). Je l'avais installé jadis et plus aucun spams ne passait&#8230;


----------



## divoli (10 Février 2008)

Ceci dit, cela ne me parait pas très transparent, ton histoire. Il y a qui derrière "Compétence Mac" ?

En tout cas, j'attends déjà le premier numéro du magazine.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ceci dit, cela ne me parait pas très transparent, ton histoire. Il y a qui derrière "Compétence Mac" ?



L'éditeur de la série Compétence&#8230;


----------



## divoli (10 Février 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> L'éditeur de la série Compétence



... qui prend aussi en charge les tutoriaux, puisqu'il sont désormais estampillés "Compétence Mac" ? 

Notre amie MamaCass aurait donc perdu toute indépendance...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Notre amie MamaCass aurait donc perdu toute indépendance...



Je vais laisser les concernés répondre mais je ne vois pas bien ce que tu veux dire par indépendance&#8230;  Que je sache elle choisit toujours elle-même les tutos qu'elle va réaliser&#8230;


----------



## divoli (10 Février 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je vais laisser les concernés répondre mais je ne vois pas bien ce que tu veux dire par indépendance



Des liens et des engagements réciproques entre MamaCass et cet éditeur, vis-à-vis du site et du magazine, dès lors qu'il y a un aspect et des intérêts financiers...

MamaCass pourra répondre...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2008)

Elle dirait quoi à part que c'est encore plus lourd que dans autoportraits ?


----------



## David_b (10 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ceci dit, cela ne me parait pas très transparent, ton histoire. *Il y a qui derrière "Compétence Mac"* ?


Nous, c'est-à-dire: çà (depuis 10 ans) et çà (depuis quoi ? plus d'un an et demi) et ça aussi (bientôt ), tu peux également nous lire en espagnol (depuis pas mal d'années) et pendant tout un temps tu aurais pu nous lire en allemand 
Bientôt.. euh enfin presque bientôt... on aura un seul gros site qui regroupera tout.

Rien de mystérieux, ni de secret. Ni... d'opaque.
C'est un nouveau magazine, pas un complot


----------



## HmJ (10 Février 2008)

Tiens, Audrey, si tu pouvais traduire ton site en japonais : une copine a fait &#12377;&#12372;&#12356; ("extra") en le voyant, apparemment elle en aurait bien besoin elle aussi


----------



## divoli (11 Février 2008)

MamaCass en geisha ?  Tu crois que c'est possible ? :mouais: Non, je n'y crois pas. :hein:

Je suis choqué.


----------



## HmJ (11 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> MamaCass en geisha ?  Tu crois que c'est possible ? :mouais: Non, je n'y crois pas. :hein:
> 
> Je suis choqué.



Il n'y aurait pas de quoi. "Geisha" n'a rien a voir avec ce qu'en imagine ton imagination perverse : il s'agit de personnes dont le raffinement, la douceur, la pratique musicale, les gestes, tout en elles en font des dames de compagnie extremement recherchees. Pour la conversation, pas pour de vilaines choses que seule ton imagination debordante ose aller chercher.

Enfin bon, deja une version anglaise... :rateau: Je plaisante : c'est deja un formidable site


----------



## divoli (11 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Il n'y aurait pas de quoi. "Geisha" n'a rien a voir avec ce qu'en imagine ton imagination perverse : il s'agit de personnes dont le raffinement, la douceur, la pratique musicale, les gestes, tout en elles en font des dames de compagnie extremement recherchees. Pour la conversation, pas pour de vilaines choses que seule ton imagination debordante ose aller chercher.
> 
> Enfin bon, deja une version anglaise... :rateau: Je plaisante : c'est deja un formidable site



Hou, le gros vilain procès d'intention que tu me fais.   Ce n'est pas bien, mon petit HmJ. 

Bon, on peut de nouveau se connecter à Mac4ever...


----------



## MamaCass (11 Février 2008)

Pour te répondre simplement, Divoli, sans étaler ma vie privée, je suis maintenant *salariée* de Compétence Micro/Mac, je suis donc payé pour écrire/rédiger des articles pour le magazine, créer des tutos (d'où le logo Compétence Mac sur les tutos) y'a pas de mystère 

J'adore mon job :love: et comme l'a dit David, rien d'opaque, au niveau du site, nous sommes pour l'instant partenaires. Les deux sites s'imbriquent bien ensemble, les tutos sont diffusés sur les deux sites. Le blog du magazine apporte vraiment un plus aux visiteurs de rhinos-mac (notamment pouvoir réagir à chaque tuto)

Si tu as d'autres questions, contacte moi par MP 

D'ailleurs, hier plus de 7000 visiteurs uniques  Le changement a du bon


----------



## divoli (11 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> ... je suis maintenant *salariée* de Compétence Micro/Mac...



Voilà. Ce n'est ni une critique ni une indiscrétion de ma part. Mais une information qui me semblait opportun d'apporter, vis-à-vis de tous tes lecteurs, en toute transparence.


----------



## MamaCass (11 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Voilà. Ce n'est ni une critique ni une indiscrétion de ma part. Mais une information qui me semblait opportun d'apporter, vis-à-vis de tous tes lecteurs, en toute transparence.



Je crois que les gens avaient compris, non ?  et puis je trouve que c'est bien expliqué sur rhinos-mac non ?


----------



## MamaCass (11 Février 2008)

Si vous voulez plus d'infos sur le magazine Compétence Mac : 

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/128842/competence-mac-un-nouveau-magazine-arrive


----------



## knight2000 (11 Février 2008)

Un grand bravo à toi, comme quoi le travail paye !

Encore merci pour tes tutos et bonne continuation!


----------



## flotow (11 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Si vous voulez plus d'infos sur le magazine Compétence Mac :
> 
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/128842/competence-mac-un-nouveau-magazine-arrive



balance que c'est david_b le co-equipier


----------



## meskh (11 Février 2008)

Rhino fait des émules ou est-ce l'inverse ? 

Merci à tout ceux qui se donnent la peine d'aider ....


----------



## flotow (11 Février 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Rhino fait des émules ou est-ce l'inverse ?
> 
> Merci à tout ceux qui se donnent la peine d'aider ....



sans vouloir etre mechant, je n'ai fait que regarder ton lien, et il apparait plus complet. plus ancien que le rhinos?!?

en tout cas, le rhinos est bien aussi


----------



## MamaCass (11 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Tiens, Audrey, si tu pouvais traduire ton site en japonais : une copine a fait &#12377;&#12372;&#12356; ("extra") en le voyant, apparemment elle en aurait bien besoin elle aussi



Je n'avais pas pris le temps de te répondre, excuse moi : faire des tutos en Japonais, pourquoi pas ? J'adore le japon 



knight2000 a dit:


> Un grand bravo à toi, comme quoi le travail paye !
> 
> Encore merci pour tes tutos et bonne continuation!



Et bien des fois, la vie vous fait des clins d'oeil plutôt (voir très) sympa :love:



Tucpasquic a dit:


> balance que c'est david_b le co-equipier



david_b est le rédacteur en chef, donc c'est mon chef 



meskh a dit:


> Rhino fait des émules ou est-ce l'inverse ?
> 
> Merci à tout ceux qui se donnent la peine d'aider ....



Le site Débuter sur Mac existe depuis plus longtemps que rhinos-mac mais ne proposait pas de vidéo avant que rhinos fasse parler de lui (grâce aux vidéos)  :rateau: 

Mais...

J'ai rencontré la personne qui réalise ce site à l'Apple Expo l'an dernier, le contact est très bien passé   et la concurrence ne fait jamais de mal :style:



Tucpasquic a dit:


> sans vouloir etre mechant, je n'ai fait que regarder ton lien, et il apparait plus complet. plus ancien que le rhinos?!?
> 
> en tout cas, le rhinos est bien aussi



Les deux peuvent être complémentaires  Plus il y en a pour les switchers mieux c'est 
Y'a déjà assez de gens dans le monde qui se tirent dans les pattes... be fair-play :love:


----------



## MamaCass (15 Février 2008)

Nouveau tuto disonible 

Laissez vos avis sur le blog


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

Audrey, si je ne suis pas indiscret, c'est possible de connaître le nombre moyen de visiteurs que tu reçois par jour? Simple curiosité. 

Moi c'est 25-30 quand tout va bien


----------



## MamaCass (21 Février 2008)

Oui bien sûr 

Environ 2000 visiteurs uniques par jour + environ 200 visiteurs connus :love:

Sinon, un nouveau tuto est en ligne sur le contrôle parental de Leopard 

ps : je ne sais pas à partir de quel chiffre on peut dire qu'un site marche bien mais je trouve ça déjà très bien


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

Ah ouais quand même...  Je trouve ça aussi très bien...


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2008)

l'entarteur a dit:


> Moi c'est 25-30 quand tout va bien



Nul. 



MamaCass a dit:


> Environ 2000 visiteurs uniques par jour + environ 200 visiteurs connus :love:



Prends-en de la graine, petit gloup gloup.


----------



## MamaCass (21 Février 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ah ouais quand même...  Je trouve ça aussi très bien...





En tous cas à partir du mois de mise en ligne, Mai 2007 jusqu'à Septembre 2007, j'avais environ 800 visiteurs par jour et depuis l'Apple Expo et la distribution d'environ 800 cartes de visites :rateau: les chiffres ont grimpés de suite et sont stables jusqu'à présent.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Nul.
> 
> 
> 
> Prends-en de la graine, petit gloup gloup.



Ouais. Chapeau.  

Me reste plus qu'à me lancer dans le podcasting et trouver un sujet à aborder... :hein: 

Non, finalement ça ne va pas le faire, avec mon accent liégeois...


----------



## David_b (21 Février 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Non, finalement ça ne va pas le faire, avec mon accent liégeois...



ah si ! je serais heureux moi: ça me rappellerait ma jeunesse


----------



## boodou (21 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> En tous cas à partir du mois de mise en ligne, Mai 2007 jusqu'à Septembre 2007, j'avais environ 800 visiteurs par jour et depuis l'Apple Expo et la distribution d'environ 800 cartes de visites :rateau: les chiffres ont grimpés de suite et sont stables jusqu'à présent.



Rumeur sur le web, Mac Os 11 s'appellera Rhinoceros ... 
bravo pour ton site et ces tutos videos


----------



## MamaCass (21 Février 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ouais. Chapeau.
> 
> Me reste plus qu'à me lancer dans le podcasting et trouver un sujet à aborder... :hein:
> 
> Non, finalement ça ne va pas le faire, avec mon accent liégeois...



Si si tu pourrais faire de très bonnes vidéos sur le HTML et tous ces trucs là, tu peux le faire 



boodou a dit:


> Rumeur sur le web, Mac Os 11 s'appellera Rhinoceros ...
> bravo pour ton site et ces tutos videos



 Merci


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> ah si ! je serais heureux moi: ça me rappellerait ma jeunesse



Oufti! Å lîdjwè!  



MamaCass a dit:


> Si si tu pourrais faire de très bonnes vidéos sur le HTML et tous ces trucs là,



rhinos-html?  Non, je garderais mon site actuel... 



MamaCass a dit:


> tu peux le faire



Même avec mon accent? :rose:


----------



## Maximouse (21 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Nouveau tuto disonible
> 
> Laissez vos avis sur le blog


 
Bravo pour ton site, et pour ta promotion 

Un petit tuto pour changer le nom du DD Windows sur le bureau ? 
et puis soyons fou un tuto pour changer l'icone:love:


----------



## Now (21 Février 2008)

Le site est très bien fait : clair, lisible, simple d'utilisation bref


----------



## xao85 (21 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Oui bien sûr
> 
> Environ 2000 visiteurs uniques par jour + environ 200 visiteurs connus :love:
> 
> ...



On peut me rappeler les chiffres de macG!


----------



## patricks (21 Février 2008)

Eh ben moi j'aime bien ce que Mamacass fait, du très bon boulot


----------



## cens1 (22 Février 2008)

Je viens de faire switcher un ami , qui vient de craquer pour un mac mini, et direct , son premier mail sous mac  , he ben c 'est un petit lien vers rhino-mac !!!!!!!

c 'est super comme site , histoire d 'apprivoiser le fauve !!!


Encore un gros bravo pour ton boulot mamacass !!!!!


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2008)

ce site est de mieux en mieux 
Et tu sais MamaCass, je trouve normal de le recommander assez systematiquement car c'est utile et du très bon boulot

une suggestion 
presence  plus visible d'un index de toutes les videos sur une page 
je sais..il existe  http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/plan.html
mais ca servirait de le mettre en valeur
( tout le monde ne songe pas à cliquer le lien rikiki en bas à gauche du copyright)


----------



## MamaCass (22 Février 2008)

Now a dit:


> Le site est très bien fait : clair, lisible, simple d'utilisation bref



 



xao85 a dit:


> On peut me rappeler les chiffres de macG!



Oui là forcement  c'est pas comparable 



patricks a dit:


> Eh ben moi j'aime bien ce que Mamacass fait, du très bon boulot







cens1 a dit:


> Je viens de faire switcher un ami , qui vient de craquer pour un mac mini, et direct , son premier mail sous mac  , he ben c 'est un petit lien vers rhino-mac !!!!!!!
> 
> c 'est super comme site , histoire d 'apprivoiser le fauve !!!
> 
> ...



Très bon réflexe :style: 



pascalformac a dit:


> ce site est de mieux en mieux
> Et tu sais MamaCass, je trouve normal de le recommander assez systematiquement car c'est utile et du très bon boulot
> 
> une suggestion
> ...



Merci Pascalformac 

Je pense de plus en plus à mettre en accueil (quand on arrive sur le site) la page "Tutoriaux" direct.
Et je renomme la page "accueil" en "Infos" qui contient les dernières news du site.

Vous en pensez quoi ?

ps : oups faut que je mette la page Plan à jour  Merci Pascal.


----------



## iFabien (22 Février 2008)

Ce site et vraiment excellent.
Je l'ai recommandé à plusieurs personnes de mon entourage qui sont sur Mac et la semaine dernière il était encore notre sujet principal de discussion au boulot entre un collègue et moi (nous avons tous les 2 un iMac...).

Bon courage pour la suite Mamacass...et encore chapeau bas !


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Merci Pascalformac
> 
> Je pense de plus en plus à mettre en accueil (quand on arrive sur le site) la page "Tutoriaux" direct.
> Et je renomme la page "accueil" en "Infos" qui contient les dernières news du site.
> ...


ce n'est pas mon site mais si c'était le mien 
je reverrai l'accueil et le menu de gauche ( les intitulés) en clarifiant un peu plus les choses d'autant que c'est pour des débutants et pas forcément dans l'intmité ni de l'univers Mac ni de ta démarche , ni de la navigation sur un site

on arrive sur le site et ...on ne sait pas TRES clairement ce qu'est son objectif ni comment ca marche

 blog
mais de quoi?

les tutos?
De quoi?
Quelle forme?  textes? diaporama? videos?


Arborescence c'est quoi ?
Arborescence du site ? 
de l'OS? jaguar? de tiger? de windows?

raccourcis 
c'est quoi?
raccourcis de quoi?
vers des parties du site? 

tout ca on ne le sait qu'après avoir cliqué

tu vois ce que je veux dire?

A améliorer

et c'est très simple à faire
il suffit de se mettre à la place d'un nioube total qui se poqse des questions en arrivant

*un petit édito court  presentant  l'objectif 
+ moyens requis pour profiter des tutos

une table des matiere -menu plus etoffée 
des intitulés plus explicites

et hop
 réglé


----------



## divoli (22 Février 2008)

Mouais... Perso, je trouve que la navigation à l'intérieur du site est assez intuitive (même en essayant de me mettre à la place d'un débutant).

A force de trop vouloir en faire, on risque de rendre la navigation lourdingue...

Il ne faut pas essayer de faire quelque chose de compliqué (même si cela se fait dans un esprit perfectionniste), pour ne pas rendre la navigation lourde et rédhibitoire.


----------



## David_b (22 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Mouais... Perso, je trouve que la navigation à l'intérieur du site est assez intuitive (même en essayant de me mettre à la place d'un débutant).
> 
> A force de trop vouloir en faire, on risque de rendre la navigation lourdingue...



je trouve aussi.


----------



## MamaCass (22 Février 2008)

Ok, merci pour vos avis, explications, *je vais y réfléchir* 

_(Je dis que je vais y réfléchir car inconsciemment ça me travaille, je vais sûrement me réveiller en pleine nuit avec une idée, bonne ou mauvaise, faudra que j'y réfléchisse aussi :rateau: :modo_


----------



## fred et sylvie (23 Février 2008)

Salut Audrey,
dis moi, la première parution de "compétences mac" est prévue pour quelle date?


----------



## MamaCass (23 Février 2008)

Début Mars 

Des infos plus précises seront mises sur le blog bientôt


----------



## David_b (23 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> *Début* Mars


En fait, ce sera dans la première quinzaine de mars


----------



## Gwen (23 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Début Mars
> 
> Des infos plus précises seront mises sur le blog bientôt



Et moi qui le cherchais comme un fou dans tous les marchand de journaux de la ville hier matin en pensant que c'était déjà épuisé.. la looze


----------



## MamaCass (24 Février 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Et moi qui le cherchais comme un fou dans tous les marchand de journaux de la ville hier matin en pensant que c'était déjà épuisé.. la looze



  :rateau: Pourquoi as tu cru qu'il était déjà en kiosque ?


----------



## MamaCass (24 Février 2008)

Mise en ligne de l'émission Web Radio Applenews On Air où j'ai été interviewé 

http://applenews.mqcd.fr/webradio/Apple_News_OnAir_1.mp3


----------



## gentleboy83 (24 Février 2008)

Très bon site, clair, sans superflu, simple et intuitif.
Comme un mac


----------



## MamaCass (24 Février 2008)

gentleboy83 a dit:


> Très bon site, clair, sans superflu, simple et intuitif.
> Comme un mac



Merci


----------



## Gwen (24 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> :rateau: Pourquoi as tu cru qu'il était déjà en kiosque ?



Sais pas. J'ai vu que la couverture était présente sur le site sans avoir en gros une date de sortie prochaine, je pensais que c'était déjà en vente.


----------



## divoli (25 Février 2008)

Ben c'est MamaCass et le petit David qui approvisionnent les kiosques avec leur vélos de compet. 

10000 points de vente, ils vont se faire du mollet...


----------



## Lalis (25 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Comme vous le savez j'ai créé le site rhinos-mac pour aider les débutants, tout ceci bénévolement depuis le mois de Mai 2007 :love:
> 
> ...





MamaCass a dit:


> Pour te répondre simplement, Divoli, sans étaler ma vie privée, je suis maintenant *salariée* de Compétence Micro/Mac, je suis donc payé pour écrire/rédiger des articles pour le magazine, créer des tutos (d'où le logo Compétence Mac sur les tutos) y'a pas de mystère
> 
> J'adore mon job :love: et comme l'a dit David, rien d'opaque, au niveau du site, nous sommes pour l'instant partenaires. Les deux sites s'imbriquent bien ensemble, les tutos sont diffusés sur les deux sites. Le blog du magazine apporte vraiment un plus aux visiteurs de rhinos-mac (notamment pouvoir réagir à chaque tuto)
> (...)



Et dire que j'étais passée à côté de ce fil !
Non, comme ça a déjà été dit, RhinosMac ne sert pas qu'aux débutants. :rateau: 
Et c'est un outil formidable :love:  :love: 

Je suis ravie que le projet, dont tu m'avais parlé à l'AE, se soit concrétisé, que ton nouveau job te passionne et que tu mettes le tout à la disposition des Macusers.  
Il faut aussi remercier David_b, si je comprends bien.  

A bientôt, ma grande


----------



## divoli (25 Février 2008)

Lalis = plus dans le coup.


----------



## MamaCass (26 Février 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Et dire que j'étais passée à côté de ce fil !
> Non, comme ça a déjà été dit, RhinosMac ne sert pas qu'aux débutants. :rateau:
> Et c'est un outil formidable :love:  :love:
> 
> ...



Oui, il faut bien sûr remercier David, c'est lui l'initiateur du projet ! rose: il va encore dire que je veux une augmentation)



Merci Lalis


----------



## David_b (26 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Oui, il faut bien sûr remercier David, c'est lui l'initiateur du projet ! rose: il va encore dire que je veux une augmentation)



t'as le droit de demander... Mais comment dire... _il n'y a pas d'abonné au numéro que vous avez composé. Pour l'international veuillez faire le 1... Il n'y a pas d'abonné au num..._


----------



## divoli (26 Février 2008)

Ouep. Il faudra vous méfier du petit David, il serait encore capable de partir avec la caisse.


----------



## David_b (26 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ouep. Il faudra vous méfier du petit David, il serait *encore* capable de partir avec la caisse.



tu bossais avec moi dans le boîte _d'avant_ ? Comment tu sais ça ?


----------



## MamaCass (27 Février 2008)

Ca y est le magazine 01 est sous presse !

J'ai l'impression d'être à la veille de Noël :rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (27 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ca y est le magazine 01 est sous presse !
> 
> J'ai l'impression d'être à la veille de Noël :rateau:



bon ben pas de bol, j'arrive pas à ouvrir la page


----------



## MamaCass (27 Février 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> bon ben pas de bol, j'arrive pas à ouvrir la page



Le lien fonctionne bien chez moi  

Sinon le lien renvoie vers l'article du blog


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2008)

Moi aussi, ça fonctionne


----------



## brendan3 (27 Février 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> bon ben pas de bol, j'arrive pas à ouvrir la page



Est-il possible de souscrire un abonnement à cette nouvelle revue fort prometteuse?

Sera-t'elle mise en vente dans les Maisons de la Presse? à Lorient, par exemple?...


----------



## divoli (27 Février 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> bon ben pas de bol, j'arrive pas à ouvrir la page




Ben il faut arrêter d'utiliser Safari sur PC, c'est une catastrophe...


----------



## divoli (27 Février 2008)

Ah, de la concurrence. Ca va commencer à devenir dur, là...

http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/accueil


----------



## MamaCass (27 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ah, de la concurrence. Ca va commencer à devenir dur, là...
> 
> http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/accueil



Ils m'ont contacté pour que je bosse pour eux, pour réaliser des tutos, ça fait quelques mois déjà 

Divoli, faut sortir un peu, hein  ... y'a plein d'autres sites qui proposent des free tutos in french of course


----------



## divoli (27 Février 2008)

Ah mais moi je suis un vieux de la vieille, hein, habitué des bouquins et des magazines. 

Tous ces transferts sur internet sont quand même relativement récents, et vont en s'accentuant...


----------



## MamaCass (27 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ah mais moi je suis un vieux de la vieille, hein, habitué des bouquins et des magazines.



Ne change pas 



divoli a dit:


> Tous ces transferts sur internet sont quand même relativement récents, et vont en s'accentuant...



La vidéo est en effet beaucoup accessible comme support de formation depuis l'arrivée du haut (voir très haut) débit.

Et puis ça plaît aux gens


----------



## xao85 (27 Février 2008)

Moi je dis Divoli sort un peu tout simplement avec une moyenne de presque 9,10 message par jour, il doit être 24/24 sur les forums!


----------



## divoli (27 Février 2008)

Pas du tout. On peut poster 9 messages par jour sans être 24h/24 sur les forums...


----------



## NightWalker (27 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Le lien fonctionne bien chez moi
> 
> Sinon le lien renvoie vers l'article du blog



bah ça marche chez moi, il faut que je vérifie notre firewall au travail demain...


----------



## MamaCass (27 Février 2008)

brendan3 a dit:


> Est-il possible de souscrire un abonnement à cette nouvelle revue fort prometteuse?



Oui il y a un coupon d'abonnement dans le numéro 01 



brendan3 a dit:


> Sera-t'elle mise en vente dans les Maisons de la Presse? à Lorient, par exemple?...



Oui en toute logique.

De toute façon, y'a intêret  ma mère habite à Lorient, et vu comment elle est pressée de lire le magazine, si il n'est pas en vente à Lorient, je suis foutue...


----------



## David_b (28 Février 2008)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pensent les modos, mais j'ai peur que la discussion deviennent un peu trop hors-sujet à force parler du magazine et pas de Rhinos ??? 
Au cas où, je vous propose de discuter de tout ce qui concerne le magazine directement sur le blog du magazine: vous y retrouverez MamaCass, pas de souci  

Je vais quand même répondre à la question de la disponibilité dans les points de vente et de l'abonnement.

Points de vente presse: 
C'est pas nous qui décidons où il sera vendu, pour résumer _très grossièrement_ c'est notre diffuseur et les grossistes, notre "influence" est infime à ce niveau. 
Ceux qui connaissent Compétence Photo et Compétence Micro, savent qu'on n'est pas disponible partout. Ca ne nous arrange pas, vous vous en doutez, mais...
Une bonne solution consiste à faire savoir à votre kiosquiste que vous aimeriez acheter le mag... une fois qu'il sera dispo (et si vous avez vraiment _envie_ de l'acheter, hein )

abos:
Pour l'instant l'abonnement n'est valable que pour la France métropolitaine. On cherche encore des solutions viables pour les autres régions/pays.


----------



## MamaCass (29 Février 2008)

Sont partis en week end les modos ?


----------



## David_b (29 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Sont partis en week end les modos ?



nous aussi... dans pas longtemps


----------



## NightWalker (29 Février 2008)

david a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pensent les modos, mais j'ai peur que la discussion deviennent un peu trop hors-sujet à force parler du magazine et pas de Rhinos ???


On verra après la sortie de votre magazine...


----------



## divoli (29 Février 2008)

C'est vache comme smiley, le petit David ayant énormément de mal à se mettre au régime...


----------



## NightWalker (29 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est vache comme smiley, le petit David ayant énormément de mal à se mettre au régime...



certes, mais certainement pas à cause du sushi  ça fait pas grossir le sushi... et d'abord moi j'adore...


----------



## divoli (12 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pensent les modos, mais j'ai peur que la discussion deviennent un peu trop hors-sujet à force parler du magazine et pas de Rhinos ???



N'empêche que je n'ai pas compris ce que tu foutais planqué derrière une espèce de poteau en bois. Y aurait-il comme un message caché ? :mouais:

Du style "avec mon nouveau régime, je serais bientôt aussi fin que lui"...


----------



## Franky Boy (12 Mars 2008)

Yo men mamacass!!! Chill in the bodom!!! YO YO YO YOYO YO! YOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOYYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOMYAOMYAOCYAYSOSYAOUYNOPYÉONYIOSOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Je SORS!!!!!!! sYO!


----------



## divoli (12 Mars 2008)

Ben ça veut rien dire, ton truc, là, Franky.


----------



## Franky Boy (12 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben ça veut rien dire, ton truc, là, Franky.



Sérieusement?


----------



## David_b (13 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> N'empêche que je n'ai pas compris ce que tu foutais planqué derrière une espèce de poteau en bois. Y aurait-il comme un message caché ? :mouais:


Comprendre (ou trouver un sens à) cette photo n'est pas obligatoire pour lire le magazine 



> Du style "avec mon nouveau régime, je serais bientôt aussi fin que lui"...


Je _suis_ aussi fin que lui... quand il est en groupe :rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (13 Mars 2008)

Je trouve qu'il y a un peu trop de HS là...

:hein:


----------



## MamaCass (14 Mars 2008)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Yo men mamacass!!! Chill in the bodom!!! YO YO YO YOYO YO! YOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOYYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOMYAOMYAOCYAYSOSYAOUYNOPYÉONYIOSOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYOOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYOYYOYOYOYOYOOYO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Je SORS!!!!!!! sYO!



hum... merci  

Faut le lire à l'envers ?
Dans un miroir ?
Faut décrypter ?
C'est une chanson...oui c'est ça..heu...non ?

Help, I need somebody, help...

:love:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2008)

Es ist Hip und Hop.


----------



## David_b (14 Mars 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> hum... merci
> 
> Faut le lire à l'envers ?
> Dans un miroir ?
> ...



C'est parce qu'il y a une faute dans la mélodie que tu piges pas:
Yo men mamacass!!! -> Yo *wo*man MamaCass !!!

là, c'est plus clair 
N'empêche, même codé, c'est un chouette cri du coeur :love:


----------



## MamaCass (14 Mars 2008)

C'est clair, ça fait plaisir  :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## divoli (14 Mars 2008)

Ceci dit, cela relance le débat. Mamacass est un homme ou une femme ? 

Je pense que finalement, on ne saura jamais, cela restera un des plus grands mystères du 21ème siècle.


----------



## MamaCass (14 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ceci dit, cela relance le débat. Mamacass est un homme ou une femme ?
> 
> Je pense que finalement, on ne saura jamais, cela restera un des plus grands mystères du 21ème siècle.



T'en loupes>pas>une>toi


----------



## xao85 (15 Mars 2008)

J'adore la dernière!!!! :love:


----------



## divoli (15 Mars 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> T'en loupes>pas>une>toi



Pfff... C'est David avec une perruque et des lunettes.


----------



## vleroy (19 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ceci dit, cela relance le débat. Mamacass est un homme ou une femme ?



Hé le bot, on fout la paix aux dames


----------



## guiguilap (19 Mars 2008)

Marraine chérie, tu me dis si ils t'embêtent hein ? :love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

ca parait tout bete comme ca mais c'est quand meme vachement mieux les videos que des tutos ecrits


----------



## MamaCass (19 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Pfff... C'est David avec une perruque et des lunettes.



:rateau: Je vais laisser David répondre 



vleroy a dit:


> Hé le bot, on fout la paix aux dames



:love: Merci vleroy mais je crois que l'on ne peut rien y faire, il a des obsessions des fois, ça s'explique pas 




guiguilap a dit:


> Marraine chérie, tu me dis si ils t'embêtent hein ? :love::love::love:



Promis 



enzo0511 a dit:


> ca parait tout bete comme ca mais c'est quand meme vachement mieux les videos que des tutos ecrits



Disons que les écrits et les vidéos se complètent bien, certaines personnes préfèrent l'écrit (moi notamment sur des sujets plus corsés) et d'autres les vidéos.


----------



## David_b (19 Mars 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> ca parait tout bete comme ca mais c'est quand meme vachement mieux les videos que des tutos ecrits



ben ça dépend quoi et pour qui. Moi je préfère beaucoup des pages à tourner à mon rythme, un bouquin à poser à côté de l'ordi, sauf pour certains trucs pas trop compliqués.

Mais t'as de la chance: t'as le choix. Y a que le papier qui est payant, en plus : on est trop gentils


----------



## David_b (19 Mars 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> :rateau: Je vais laisser David répondre


Personne n'a de photo de moi en perruque, elle serait blonde de toute façon..._ oups_


----------



## Franky Boy (22 Mars 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> hum... merci
> 
> Faut le lire à l'envers ?
> Dans un miroir ?
> ...



En fait, c'est plus une perte de temps qu'autre chose...
Mais ce n'est pas grave, bravo MamaCass!


----------

